# Official Dynamite - 3 Nov - Mox vs Orange Cassidy



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Welcome to this special edition of the official Dynamite thread which I’m calling - ‘ @Emmanuelle didn’t make it, so I’m swooping in!’

In this spectacular show that await us, we have a stacked card


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455035622008176648
First off in the title tournament is Mox vs Orange Cassidy. Will Mox go on with his heelish ways? Will OC get a chance to do weak kicks? Will the board lose their minds??!! YES! to all I suspect

Then Cody will bury… I mean wrestle Andrade in their first match ever. Will his stupid neck tattoo be the focus point of yet another feud? Will Pac kick Malakai in the balls as a distraction? YES! YES!

And we also have the next round in the TBS title, where ANNA faces off against @Big Booty Bex ’s fav lady

All this and more!

OP will be updated when more is announced, for now - DISCUSS!

edit> Road to


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

The best thing about OC vs Mox is that Mox will destroy him and we wont have to see any of OCs awful shtick.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Different strokes for different folks and all that because I think the released card is weak. 

90% chance Mox wins, it's more about how he gets there. Mox beening over aggressive and getting caught with a Superman Punch could have been in the realm of possibility as Dragon vs Orange Cassidy is a decent enough PPV undercard match, but no way Danielson loses that one as I can't see Dragon vs Hangman being Page's first title feud, and OC vs Page title feud would be the drizzling shits and doom Page's whole run. 

Cody vs Idolo will end is a schmozz to set up Cody and PAC vs Black and Idolo for the PPV. Admittedly this match got a little more interesting because of the RoH releases and the possibility Tony Khan calls an audibe here and brings in Rush right away for Idolo. 

I hope this still means no Punk or Danielson in the ring this week though. I could see Danielson on commentary for Mox vs Orange. 

Is Cole vs Silver booked for Rampage? Does Christian or Jungle Boy make the save there eventually?

FTR match for Full Gear needs to be set up this show.

Elite vs Dark Order side show needs to end. I get it was used to have Page vs Omega interaction, but it gives Bucks and Cole nothing. I mean as we're today Bucks/Cole should face Uno/Grayson/Colt in a six man or something on the PPV.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Let's go Jamie!!! WOOOO!!!







*


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Angry MF Moxley should kill OC. His last two squashes have been nothing short of beautiful.


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

Moxley sucks. Too bad he’s gonna go over a guy who actually sells t shirts and draws money.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Cory practicing for his match vs. Andrade.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

TonySirico said:


> Moxley sucks. Too bad he’s gonna go over a guy who actually sells t shirts and draws money.


Lol.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Am I crazy to think Orange sneaks out the win after Mox gets over aggressive, makes a mistake, and that sets up Mox snapping and going full blown heel? Probably not likely, but I could see it being possible.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

I feel like this is really TK pandering to all of the Cassidy haters  Mox's whole gimmick right now is just battering the utter shit out of people, are they really going to put that aside so he can have an actual match with OC of all fucking people? Obviously not. It's going to be brutal. Can't wait, and I'm still very much on the Orange express.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Big Booty Bex vs. Thunder @Prosper 

This is the money match everyone wants to see!


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Hopefully Cody channels the American Dream character again.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

IMO Cody is much more interesting than Andrade El Idolo right now and him going over is the right call


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Malakai could cost Cody the match but I'm not sure where they go from here with this intertwined PAC/Malakai/Andrade/Cody thing besides a tag match and PAC vs. Malakai banger. Will they do the Andrade wins -> lolCodywins two-match thing?

I don't really want the Malakai and Andrade union to be a permanent thing. They have nothing in common besides Zelina Vega, who is employed by WWE. You'd be hard pressed to find two such aesthetically different wrestlers. Much the same could be said of Cody and PAC too, but they seem to be forced allies rather than predetermined allies in this.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Malakai could cost Cody the match but I'm not sure where they go from here with this intertwined PAC/Malakai/Andrade/Cody thing besides a tag match and PAC vs. Malakai banger. Will they do the Andrade wins -> lolCodywins two-match thing?
> 
> I don't really want the Malakai and Andrade union to be a permanent thing. They have nothing in common besides Zelina Vega, who is employed by WWE. You'd be hard pressed to find two such aesthetically different wrestlers. Much the same could be said of Cody and PAC too, but they seem to be forced allies rather than predetermined allies in this.


IMO it wouldn't hurt Andrade to change his aesthetic. He's had a couple good matches with PAC but otherwise has no character ATM really.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I dont want to jump on the OC hate, but mox really has to squash him


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

DaveRA said:


> I dont want to jump on the OC hate, but mox really has to squash him


That would be fine, and if presented the right way, it wouldn't really hurt Orange long term at all.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Can’t wait


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455672317783076871
Hoping we get some genuine luchadores this time and not some gimmick team like Fuego del Sol and Fuego del Cody.

Not sure who is available tomorrow but there's a lot of fun luchadores on the circuit.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455672317783076871
> Hoping we get some genuine luchadores this time and not some gimmick team like Fuego del Sol and Fuego del Cody.
> 
> Not sure who is available tomorrow but there's a lot of fun luchadores on the circuit.


I think it's setting up Penta and Fenix under different Lucha masks as the payoff.

Also this absolutely should have aired during Rampage.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Anna Jay tried to come for Jamie Hayter.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455540179599507465
So Bex sent her to the morgue.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Big Booty Bex said:


> Anna Jay tried to come for Jamie Hayter.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455540179599507465
> So Bex sent her to the morgue.


Well shit, that was easy


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I hope Moxley vs OC main events. If it does then OC is getting murdered.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

El Hammerstone said:


> Well shit, that was easy


I'm going to be supremely pissed if we don't get Rosa vs Hayter semi-finals.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

With the news about Moxley, I assume Orange Cassidy gets a bye tomorrow? Or could they kayfabe Eddie back into the tournament? If not, we're looking at a final of OC vs. Danielson. But if the plan was for Moxley to challenge Hangman after Full Gear, do they go with Danielson vs. Hangman instead?


----------



## RockettotheCrockett (Oct 30, 2021)

3venflow said:


> With the news about Moxley, I assume Orange Cassidy gets a bye tomorrow? Or could they kayfabe Eddie back into the tournament? If not, we're looking at a final of OC vs. Danielson. But if the plan was for Moxley to challenge Hangman after Full Gear, do they go with Danielson vs. Hangman instead?


Good question. I cannot seriously take an OC vs Danielson final. I'm looking at some potential candidates to take Moxley's place. Adam Cole could be one. Another potential could be Andrade. I feel it is too soon for BD vs Hangman.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

RockettotheCrockett said:


> Good question. I cannot seriously take an OC vs Danielson final. I'm looking at some potential candidates to take Moxley's place. Adam Cole could be one. Another potential could be Andrade. I feel it is too soon for BD vs Hangman.


Would be a great opportunity to get Miro in there.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

People who think OC vs Danielson won’t be epic hasn’t been paying attention to BD’s matches

he’s the perfect guy to go ‘dont’ you dare give me those silly kicks, i’ll kick your fucking head in’


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Updated OP with the Road to as well

they obviously cut our a LARGE Mox v OC section - cause its very short


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Derek30 said:


> Would be a great opportunity to get Miro in there.


I’d love to see that, but I feel like he’s too involved in the TNT title picture. Although I’m sure there are ways to write around that.


----------



## Chris Herrichico (Feb 27, 2015)

Hopefully they insert Miro into the tournament - BD vs Miro could be a great hard-hitting affair.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I dunno - the more i think about it, the more I am feeling a OC vs Bryan Danielson build into Full Gear

Give Spears the Mox spot, let OC beat him and lets go off to the races

its too soon for Miro to lose to DB or to Hangman - let him be even more frustrated because he wasn‘t inserted into the tournament now


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

You can put 10 in it as the guy who Mox eliminated and actually give him a competitive match with OC, OC beats him and we go for the Bryan match against OC.
Yes cornette would have an aneurysm or something, but fuck it, OC is "over" and having him lose against Bryan at least removes him from the eternal first spot in the rankings that he has been in the last what, 4 months?


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I dunno - the more i think about it, the more I am feeling a OC vs Bryan Danielson build into Full Gear
> 
> Give Spears the Mox spot, let OC beat him and lets go off to the races
> 
> its too soon for Miro to lose to DB or to Hangman - let him be even more frustrated because he wasn‘t inserted into the tournament now


Disagree. I think the best scenario would be to insert Miro into Moxley's spot. Have Miro cut promo saying that his god has given him an opportunity and is testing him. He can pull off the OC semi-squash and go on and have a banger against Bryan. Beat Bryan and set up a top heel to face off against Hangman.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Interesting that they put "LIVE tonight EVERYWHERE IN AMERICA!" Is this to emphasize that West Coast viewers will be counted this time?

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455864836227846144*


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

Put Miro into Moxleys spot. Him v Bryan would be great.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Interesting that they put "LIVE tonight EVERYWHERE IN AMERICA!" Is this to emphasize that West Coast viewers will be counted this time?
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455864836227846144*


I saw it as a way to keep informing the audience. People on the west coast may not be used to the time switch yet, so you want to emphasize it and make a point to show that it wasn't a one week switch.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> I saw it as a way to keep informing the audience. People on the west coast may not be used to the time switch yet, so you want to emphasize it and make a point to show that it wasn't a one week switch.


*That makes a lot of sense, thanks.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Big Booty Bex said:


> Anna Jay tried to come for Jamie Hayter.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455540179599507465
> So Bex sent her to the morgue.


*Big Booty Burial.







*


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

They have only 2 matches advertised for tonight, without the Mox one.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Insert Miro here and it will be awesome.

Miro can beat Bryan by cheating, then they can have a rematch at full gear where Bryan can win leaving them 1 a piece as they head out of full gear.

Bryan moves on to Kenny (non title), Miro moves onto Hangman (for title). Then further down the line you get Bryan vs Miro rubber match (for title).

It’s fallen together beautifully and nobody is going to be complaining about Hangman, Miro, Kenny and Bryan trading wins as they are all main eventers.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

ProjectGargano said:


> They have only 2 matches advertised for tonight, without the Mox one.


Yeah. That plus seeing what they do with the tournament actually makes me more intrigued by this episode tonight than most Dynamites/Rampages. Very interesting episode potentially.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Reminder to UK viewers that Dynamite is on at *midnight* tonight due to clock changes. Rampage will also be on earlier. Next week, everything back to normal after U.S. clock changes.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

FTR vs Mystery Lucha Team has been added. It could be Dragon Lee & Dralistico given this team is facing FTR and Lucha Bros in AAA TripleMania Regia on December 4th. Dragon Lee of course available now given the RoH releases.

End it with FTR walking out, taking the count out loss but keeping the titles.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I really think the AAA titles should be defended under Lucha Tag rules

it makes sense


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

@RiverFenix Apparently, a low chance of it being them or Vikingo Jr. (his wife just gave birth)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455675264399257609
Not sure if Flamita will be at the ROH tapings, but Black Taurus and Flamita would be great opponents. Taurus has been really good in IMPACT He and Flamita just lost the PWG tag belts to Malakai Black & Brody King too.

If Billy Corgan doesn't object, La Rebelion (Bestia 666 and Mecha Wolf), the NWA Tag champions, could also work.

All these are heels so the obvious babyface choice is the Lucha Bros' friend Laredo Kid and someone else.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I really think the AAA titles should be defended under Lucha Tag rules
> 
> it makes sense


In AAA, but FTR is basically claiming their rules while in AEW. The triple threat match at Triplemania will be under Lucha rules certainly.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

3venflow said:


> @RiverFenix Apparently, a low chance of it being them or Vikingo Jr. (his wife just gave birth)
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455675264399257609
> ...


Well that sucks. But if I was Dragon Lee I'd chose AEW over ROH given they just released you anyways. "Hey, honor the contract for this set of tapings but then we'll fire you"...

Lee can tell ROH he'll make one day of tapings if they so desire in order to drop the title or whatever they want, just to be professional about it all though.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Looks like CM Punk is replacing Cassidy in the tournament which means…

we’re getting Punk vs Danielson at Full Gear?!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> Looks like CM Punk is replacing Cassidy in the tournament which means…
> 
> we’re getting Punk vs Danielson at Full Gear?!


Where did you get that?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Where did you get that?


See Punk’s last tweet.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> See Punk’s last tweet.


Just saw in that other thread

leave it to AEW to take a shit scenario and get Hype back for it instantly


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Putting this here for people who only visit the sticky. We may have found Moxley's replacement. *

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455943718737960963


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

HOLY FUCK!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TK casually dropping dream matches


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Could be just a tease. We'll see.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

CM Punk vs Bryan Danielson for a shot at the World Championship!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Prized Fighter said:


> CM Punk vs Bryan Danielson for a shot at the World Championship!
> View attachment 111274


not so fast - Eddie could cost Punk the match


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Just saw in that other thread
> 
> leave it to AEW to take a shit scenario and get Hype back for it instantly


What news Is it?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> not so fast - Eddie could cost Punk the match


I'd hope not. Punk vs Kingston could pick up after Punk loses to Danielson clean at Full Gear. They can slow walk the feud, Eddie was pissed off when he confronted Punk backstage, but he can calm down and be a bit more reflective at the moment. But the seeds are still planted.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Another chapter incoming?

Feels a bit early tbh, but no one foresaw what has happened with Mox.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> not so fast - Eddie could cost Punk the match


can’t see Punk losing his first match in AEW to OC. That’s just not happening.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

They have to do something tonight to shake things up.

With Mox gone you imagine for some time now the tournament final has to be something special.

No one gives a fuck about jobber OC in the final and no has he any right to be in the final.

I will take punk/Bryan in the final happily.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Why do people keep mentioning Punk v Danielson ?
There is nothing on TKs Twitter


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> can’t see Punk losing his first match in AEW to OC. That’s just not happening.


It can with interference - Eddie is a hothead

you never know


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

It's Andrade's birthday today so he might actually beat Cody.

TK will probably announce more matches for today on Busted or WOR.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I remember a lot of backlash when they first wrestled because Kenny gave Angels so much time. But the match helped Angels get his AEW deal IIRC.

I'm always up to see a Kenny singles match tbh.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455971773015597062


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Tony Khan said on WOR that Moxley's replacement will be announced tonight. Punk and Miro have been mentioned as possibilities.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

3venflow said:


> I remember a lot of backlash when they first wrestled because Kenny gave Angels so much time. But the match helped Angels get his AEW deal IIRC.
> 
> I'm always up to see a Kenny singles match tbh.
> 
> ...


Ryan Satin throwing a fit right now. Also it's been a while since whe got Omega in singles so i'm excited.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

FTR vs. Aero Star & Samuray del Sol tonight!

Should be a ton of fun. Don't think Samuray has even wrestled since leaving WWE.

Lucha House Party had a fair few matches with FTR/Revival in WWE so they'll be familiar with SdS.

I've been crying out for more luchadores in AEW so... hey Tony. 👋


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Tony Khan just announced:

Samuray Del Sol (Kalisto) and Aerostar are FTR's challengers tonight.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I like Aerostar from LU days / Kalisto Ain’t bad either


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I like Aerostar from LU days / Kalisto Ain’t bad either


Yup.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455978783975092227


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

So we're looking at:

Cody Rhodes vs. Andrade El Idolo
Kenny Omega vs. Alan "5" Angels
AEW World Title Eliminator Tournament: Orange Cassidy vs. probably CM Punk or Miro
AEW TBS Women's Championship Tournament: Anna Jay vs. Jamie Hayter
AAA Tag Team Championship: FTR (c) vs. Samuray del Sol & Aerostar

Looking like another good week of Dynamite.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Tony Khan also said that he's going to address the Moxley situation in regards to the World Title Tournament tonight on Dynamite.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Miro makes the most sense as a replacement to me. He can talk about it being divine intervention and when he loses be even angrier at God lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

In the Best Friends vs. Miro/Kip feud, OC was the only guy Miro didn't face and beat in a singles match. Since Best Friends won the blowoff Arcade Anarchy match, it could give Miro a little belated revenge.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Who makes the "Is Samuray del Sol any relation to Fuego del Sol" joke during the match?

Using former Kalisto makes sense here as he should have certain built in chemistry with FTR. 

Are either Samuray or Aerostar signed anywhere?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Who the fuck wants to see Kalisto

fuck me Tony has been on that good shit lately not sure where his brain is at because it seems fried


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Let's go Jamie!!! WOOOO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I would hope its Miro instead, don't really want them to do Punk vs Bryan already. I know they can always have a real feud in the future but that first encounter shouldn't be done just because Moxley is out.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

RiverFenix said:


> Who makes the " Is Samuray del Sol any relation to Fuego del Sol" joke during the match?


In Mr. McMahon's voice... _Give him a new name before we go to air!!!_ How about Sunset Rayz? _That's good shit pal!!!_


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

GNKenny said:


> Miro makes the most sense as a replacement to me. He can talk about it being divine intervention and when he loses be even angrier at God lol


Or it could make him more angry at his God for not getting him the chance. I'll be fine with either choice, but think Punk vs Dragon is the much better PPV match, and having Punk lose there would be setting up a return match down the line. He could have tried to take on too much after slowly working his way back sorta deal. 

Also Punk taking the spot would piss off Mad King who would speak out on behalf of others seeing Punk not earn it but use his name and celebrity to leapfrog etc. If they really "went there" after Punk gets beat by Danielson (maybe near squash even) Kingston could draw correlation between Punk using his name to get UFC fights he wasn't ready for and getting the Danielson match he wasn't ready for and how both ended the same.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Oracle said:


> Who the fuck wants to see Kalisto
> 
> fuck me Tony has been on that good shit lately not sure where his brain is at because it seems fried


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

I wonder if Moxley not being there will do anything for the ratings?
AEW Ratings prediction game


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

yeahright2 said:


> I wonder if Moxley not being there will do anything for the ratings?
> AEW Ratings prediction game


This is a solid shameless plug. It did remind me that I haven't made my picks yet.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Interesting to hear Tony Khan basically say Zelina Vega is canon in AEW and the reason for the Andrade/Malakai union.

“It got personal when Cody stuck his nose in when Andrade’s old friend from Florida, of course they’re both close with the same lady, Malakai Black’s wife has managed Andrade, that’s no secret and you know they’re good friends. Malakai Black came to do Andrade a solid and Cody was there to stop Malakai and it was the third match in their trilogy and there’s a lot of meat on the bone there, too. There’s unresolved issues and it’s a pretty exciting situation right now.”


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Interesting to hear Tony Khan basically say Zelina Vega is canon in AEW and the reason for the Andrade/Malakai union.
> 
> “It got personal when Cody stuck his nose in when Andrade’s old friend from Florida, of course they’re both close with the same lady, Malakai Black’s wife has managed Andrade, that’s no secret and you know they’re good friends. Malakai Black came to do Andrade a solid and Cody was there to stop Malakai and it was the third match in their trilogy and there’s a lot of meat on the bone there, too. There’s unresolved issues and it’s a pretty exciting situation right now.”


AEW acknowledges all wrestling - love to see it

this also confirms my theory as to why they were teaming


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

When is she jumping?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455987986135388167


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Looks like it could be Miro.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456002180054401024


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Kalisto was released?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> When is she jumping?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455987986135388167


Most likely when contract is up


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455975102089072644


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Prized Fighter said:


> This is a solid shameless plug. It did remind me that I haven't made my picks yet.


A man´s gotta do what a man´s gotta do


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Oracle said:


> Who the fuck wants to see Kalisto
> 
> fuck me Tony has been on that good shit lately not sure where his brain is at because it seems fried


At least we're not getting Kalisto AND Sin Cara


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Geeee said:


> At least we're not getting Kalisto AND Sin Cara


OG Sin Cara sucked, But Sin Cara/Hunico was good. if AEW wants a lucha section, he´s worth considering. He can cut an understandable promo in English, he´s strong a/f for his size.. But he´s rather old and have had anger issues in the past, which included clashing with Jericho.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Danielson has moved into the top five, as has Scorpio Sky.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Danielson has moved into the top five, as has Scorpio Sky.
> 
> View attachment 111292


Scorpio Sky.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Big Booty Burial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@The Legit DMD help me! I couldn't sleep last night. I just know Khan is crazy enough to bury Bex with the most dangerous move in the industry, the dreaded roll up. Damn homie, my mind is playing tricks on me.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

If they do Trashitty vs Scorpio Sky, it would be in the running for worst match in AEW's history.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

How is Moxley removal from tournament addressed on air - do they run the legit reason and then just sub in his replacement, wish him the best and move on? Does Khan appear or just have announcers do it at the opening?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RiverFenix said:


> How is Moxley removal from tournament addressed on air - do they run the legit reason and then just sub in his replacement, wish him the best and move on? Does Khan appear or just have announcers do it at the opening?


announcers will do it / and they’ll most likely say the legit reason


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I’m in the UK but does it mean that the ratings could go up? Were West Coast not counted before because it wasn’t live? Is it going to make a difference? Hope so.

Hope the show is 🔥 tonight.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Joshi Twitter is excited for this person but I've never heard of her:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456039672413442051*


Big Booty Bex said:


> @The Legit DMD help me! I couldn't sleep last night. I just know Khan is crazy enough to bury Bex with the most dangerous move in the industry, the dreaded roll up. Damn homie, my mind is playing tricks on me.


*Anna Jay has no business beating Jamie. The only acceptable answers are Shida, Jade, and Thunder Rosa. She's a solid upper card wrestler right below the bigger names and should be treated as such.*


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Joshi Twitter is excited for this person but I've never heard of her:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456039672413442051
> Anna Jay has no business beating Jamie. The only acceptable answers are Shida, Jade, and Thunder Rosa. She's a solid upper card wrestler right below the bigger names and should be treated as such.*












I swear to God if I see Thunder @Prosper come running out!


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Big Booty Bex said:


> View attachment 111293
> 
> 
> I swear to God if I see Thunder @Prosper come running out!


Isn't she under a concussion protocol ?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> If they do Trashitty vs Scorpio Sky, it would be in the running for worst match in AEW's history.


*Sir, we watched Jericho vs Luther.*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> Isn't she under a concussion protocol ?


She was medically cleared and wrestled her first match this past Saturday, no one in the thread bothered to read the actual OP.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1454561859718242307


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Looks like one of the apartment wrestlers:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445493278896320514*


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Joshi Twitter is excited for this person but I've never heard of her:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456039672413442051
> Anna Jay has no business beating Jamie. The only acceptable answers are Shida, Jade, and Thunder Rosa. She's a solid upper card wrestler right below the bigger names and should be treated as such.*


She was in the Japanese side bracket of the women's tournament.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Kenny BY GOD Omega opens.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

I miss Don Callis with Kenny.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

RiverFenix said:


> How is Moxley removal from tournament addressed on air - do they run the legit reason and then just sub in his replacement, wish him the best and move on? Does Khan appear or just have announcers do it at the opening?


it's nice that the legit reason also fits with Mox's on-screen character

edit: uhh I guess "nice" is the wrong word, since it's a bad situation for Mox and his family


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*See, THIS is how a company president should post. Hype up your shit and keep it moving. Stop obsessing over the "competition."

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456047434216493065*


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Looks like it won’t be Punk vs OC. My guess is Miro.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

We're getting a Punk vs Eddie mouth-off next it looks like.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Mei Suruga is a generational talent.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Sir, we watched Jericho vs Luther.*


I thought that match left no survivors and thus became a tale to frighten children with?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

This match really should not be competitive....


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

This bald guy sucks.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> I thought that match left no survivors and thus became a tale to frighten children with?


*Exactly my point! *


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Angels reminds me legit right now of a white Ricochet LOL


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

La Parka said:


> This bald guy sucks.


Facts


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Can we not let random jobbers off the street go 15 minutes with the fucking world champion? How many times does this need to flop before they get the message?*


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I was hoping Omega would squash him like he did to Sonny Kiss.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why is Omega going 50/50 with this fucking Jabroni?


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

This is really devaluing Kenny vs Hangman. Kenny should be winning this in dominant fashion...


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

La Parka said:


> This bald guy sucks.


I thought for a minute Kenny had turned on the bald dude that comes to the ring with him spraying Febreze air freshener.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Can we not let random jobbers off the street go 15 minutes with the fucking world champion? How many times does this need to flop before they get the message?*


This is the one thing we will always agree on.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Who is this nondescript Cutlet looking tiny dude?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

They give these jobbers way too fucking much time. This is why i cant stand AEW at times.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

More Bex, please. Thank you @Ouzen.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Kenny is such an unselfish guy. He'll let anyone look good against him regardless of their rank. He did the same with Sydal and Dante.

Q1 match was shorter than usual.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

La Parka said:


> This bald guy sucks.


He's like an even smaller, much less athletic Ricochet


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Two Sheds said:


> Who is this nondescript Cutlet looking tiny dude?


Don't you really Know?


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Can we not let random jobbers off the street go 15 minutes with the fucking world champion? How many times does this need to flop before they get the message?*


Agree, I don't even know who this guy is. Omega should have put him away in 5 minutes


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

If this fucking clown is giving the world champ this hard of time, i have nothing much else to say. Booking-wise this is awful fucking shit. Especially before a 'big ppv'


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

This match sucks and I'm a huge Kenny Omega fan.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

JR with the Harry Truman reference. Remember Truman's catchphrase? "The Buck Stops Here." If only that would be true tonight.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I was hoping Omega would squash him like he did to Sonny Kiss.


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

And here comes the dork order


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

ProjectGargano said:


> Don't you really Know?


There are a couple dozen people I cannot tell apart. Just nondescript bald guys with no personalities.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Take him out Kenny! Send him to the Phantom Zone!


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

I stand corrected, here comes Page. Really wish they would keep him away from the dark order


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Kenny is such an unselfish guy. He'll let anyone look good against him regardless of their rank. He did the same with Sydal and Dante.
> 
> Q1 match was shorter than usual.


He’s way too generous indeed.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont mind Omega, but this was some fucking stupid booking.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Hangman disappearing for two months as well as his ridiculous alliance with these geeks has me pretty uninvested in this feud ngl


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Two Sheds said:


> There are a couple dozen people I cannot tell apart. Just nondescript bald guys with no personalities.


So, you never saw 5 of the DO on this show?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

xVenomx said:


> I stand corrected, here comes Page. Really wish they would keep him away from the dark order


They just cant take him away from the cosplay geeks.


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

PavelGaborik said:


> Hangman disappearing for two months as well as his ridiculous alliance with these geeks has me pretty uninvested in this feud ngl


Agree, Page shouldn't win at full gear. Bryan should be the one to defeat Omega.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Stu Grayson, Brandon Cutler this angels guy could all switch places and no one would be able to tell the difference.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Miro murdering Trashitty might make up for all this other nonsense.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

MIRO


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

xVenomx said:


> Agree, Page shouldn't win at full gear. Bryan should be the one to defeat Omega.


Nope. It must be Hangman.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Miro!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Big Booty Bex said:


> Take him out Kenny! Send him to the Phantom Zone!


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

ProjectGargano said:


> Nope. It must be Hangman.


Hangman has kind of lost his appeal being tied to the dark order


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

ProjectGargano said:


> So, you never saw 5 of the DO on this show?


I saw a bunch of goofs in masks that no one could tell apart. Pretty much exactly my point.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

So we’re getting Miro vs Danielson at Full Gear. I’m all in!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

We better not get another Punk love fest promo.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Oh shit, Malakai teasing a betrayal against Cody.


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

Ham and Egger said:


> We better not get another Punk love fest promo.


"I'm happy to be here"


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Yeah they need to put a gap between the low mid carders and the world champ. That match should've just been Kenny Omega murdering Alan Angels.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Well, well, well @LifeInCattleClass , what do you know? We CAN be reminded that these two don’t like each other without 20 goddamn minutes of these fucks shoving it down our throats like we’re children, incapable of reading body language.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

CM Punk cutting a promo in the 2nd quarter? How unique!


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

3venflow said:


> Oh shit, Malakai teasing a betrayal against Cody.


Cody so desperate to stay babyface that even Armed Anderson or his flipping wife are going to turn on him, so ridiculous.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> They give these jobbers way too fucking much time. This is why i cant stand AEW at times.


They're like WWE nowadays, they book pointlessly long matches to fill time.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

xVenomx said:


> "I'm happy to be here"


I think we get Kingston interrupting the love fest this time.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Ham and Egger said:


> We better not get another Punk love fest promo.


He's calling out Eddie for sure, this could get pretty wild without scripts.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I see we're gonna have one of _these_ threads tonight


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

One thing I despise about AEW, is they try to make everyone equal. Squash matches are OK Tony. Kenny should have murked him.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Punk not in a good mood tonight.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Moody Punk.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

OMG CM Punk stealing Lance Storm's shtick. Lance Storm was a jobber.. Punk ruined


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Whoanma said:


> Moody Punk.


Shame! I wanted Kawaii Punk tonight.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

La Parka said:


> Stu Grayson, Brandon Cutler this angels guy could all switch places and no one would be able to tell the difference.


Not even close to true

Angels has tattoos that are easily identifiable 

Stu Grayson has face paint thats easily identifiable 

Cutler is easily identifiable .....


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

This is why I love AEW. They don't hide from things, they talk about these issues that some of the fans might have & be ashamed of.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Slightly irritated Punk. We're slowly upgrading.*


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Miro murdering Trashitty might make up for all this other nonsense.


Unless he takes a beach break and takes the L.....remember hes got the kayfabe neck weakness lol....🤣


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Punk with the real promo.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hey look, a strong promo from the heart. More of this and less mute goofs please.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

AEW Punk is so generic and boring


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Punk about to start a feud with that one heckling fan in particular


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Considerably Malignant Punk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Punk promo is always a good promo.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

The crowd loves Eddie so much, that I think Punk has to play heel here


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I just don't get continually putting Punk on Rampage.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

how was that eddies fault?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Rampage needed a big match and looks like it has one. They've sold over 5,000 tickets for it.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

So, another Punk match on Rampage. Will it be live?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

so if Punk vs Kingston is on Rampage...and is being taped tonight, then Kingston IS here tonight and Punk lied


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> So, another Punk match on Rampage. Will it be live?


yes its live friday night.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Great promo by Punk again. Showing a bit more edge. Love that he properly put the Mox stuff in and transitioned it to his feud with Kingston.

Great Miro promo as well. God's Forsaken Champion works for me!


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Miro!


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Geeee said:


> so if Punk vs Kingston is on Rampage...and is being taped tonight, then Kingston IS here tonight and Punk lied


It is Live in St.Louis


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

* Punk just made Eddie a full blown heel by saying he denied the fans of him vs Bryan in the finals, lol.*


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I am amazed, @LifeInCattleClass , that Miro was able to explain his main motivations to want to win and his anger with God in less than 2 minutes. I thought it took 20 minutes to convey one’s message!?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

You can tell Tony Khan is a huge fan of the movie Major League, not just because of "Wild Thing", but the Miro promos are exactly from the Cerrano/Jobu character in that movie. They even sound similar


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> I am amazed, @LifeInCattleClass , that Miro was able to explain his main motivations to want to win and his anger with God in less than 2 minutes. I thought it took 20 minutes to convey one’s message!?


Still salty your shit is less popular [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Randy Lahey said:


> You can tell Tony Khan is a huge fan of the movie Major League, not just because of "Wild Thing", but the Miro promos are exactly from the Jobu character in that movie. They even sound similar


I thought I was the only on the edge of his seat waiting for Miro to say, “FUCK YOU, JOBU! I DO IT MYSELF!”


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Wow, I thought I just watched a commercial for Bioshock.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

@bdon Look, evidence Cole is taller than at least one of the Hardlys.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456056460195074058


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

+1 to Punk for that unequivocal support of Mox. :']

On a personal note, that promo was also a bit cathartic for me because I abstain from booze, smokes and drugs due to losing my mom and later on my aunt to alcohol-induced cirrhosis. Thank you Punk and get well soon Mox. <3


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

HOW @LifeInCattleClass , did the Bucks and Adam Cole EVER remind the audience of the recent weeks of beatdowns while showing the audience that the tables have turned this time in literally 59 seconds!?!?

I THOUGHT THAT TOOK 20 MINUTES TO DO!!!!


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

The obsession Tony has with putting Punk on Rampage is odd lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The Elite get owned for a second week running.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Obviously choreographed spot followed by obviously choreographed spot followed by obviously choreographed spot followed by obviously choreographed spot followed by obviously choreographed spot followed by obviously choreographed spot followed by obviously choreographed spot followed by obviously choreographed spot.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Preach Miro, preach!


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Adam Cole left WWE to become the cutler 2.0


ooooooooooooooooooooooof. The Doctor must hit it right.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> @bdon Look, evidence Cole is taller than at least one of the Hardlys.


Well, I be damned. I stand corrected. Haha


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

CONCHAIRTO


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice shot


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

LUCHA!


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

Fantastic segment, happy we are getting more storyline progression


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*If I had no context of this situation, I'd think Christian was the heel here.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LOVE THIS FUCKING THEME!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I haven't seen Aerostar since he was on Lucha Underground.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

That theme is awesome 😂


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol god those AAA titles look so fucking cheap, almost looks like paper mache titles.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Wtf is this music for FTR? Is it just a AAA thing?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So is this lucha guy from WWE? lucha lucha? LOL


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> LOVE THIS FUCKING THEME!


Yes, it is so catchy


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

La Parka said:


> Adam Cole left WWE to become the cutler 2.0
> 
> 
> ooooooooooooooooooooooof. The Doctor must hit it right.


Being with your homies making good money has to be hard to turn down. If you're going to be upper midcard might as well do it with your friends.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I dislike FTRs theme in isolation but it works so goddamn well for them in an arena setting.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol god those AAA ttle looks so fucking cheap, almost looks like paper mache titles.


They actually do! They look like the cardboard titles kids would make lol!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Since AEW acknowledges the outside world, they could have bigged up Samuray as a two-time WWE U.S. Champion.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Wtf is this music for FTR? Is it just a AAA thing?


From this


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*It's Sasha's BFF Kalisto.







*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Kalisto and Rey Mysterio are All Elite?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Damn he almost landed right on his fucking head.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I've loved watching guys in flashy masks do crazy shit since WCW imported them in bulk.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

That guy almost killed himself


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> From this


Lol at this point i think they're just trying to get Cornette to love them and praise them every week by constantly paying homage to Midnight Express.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I feel bad for FTR they haven't had shit to do worth their time in years


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Oh please don't do the Lucha House party chants


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I can't believe Samuray Del Sol doesn't know the rules of a US tag team match, since he's only been out of the WWE for a few months


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So is the Pinnacle broken up? cause they've kind of quietly split all of them up doing their own thing and have barely made any kind of reference to The Pinnacle.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

It’s crazy how similiar Cash Wheeler looks to young Tully from behind.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Geeee said:


> I can't believe Samuray Del Sol doesn't know the rules of a US tag team match, since he's only been out of the WWE for a few months


I can't believe him and his partners gear is so shit lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> So is the Pinnacle broken up? cause they've kind of quietly split all of them up doing their own thing and have barely made any kind of reference to The Pinnacle.


Nope they're a unit still just doing their own things


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh shit it is Kalisto lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Samuray looks great, he hasn't wrestled since March or so.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Cash Wheeler is such a thick man


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Are Samurai Del Sol and Fuego Del Sol related?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

this Aerostar is determined to kill himself on every dive LOL


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Samurai del Sol is much better than Aerostar


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Seriously? FTR has to cheat to beat these 2 lucha jobbers?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Aerostar kicked wheeler right in the nuts on that diving splash


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol at this point i think they're just trying to get Cornette to love them and praise them every week by constantly paying homage to Midnight Express.


he's going to shit on them for this match


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Those Lucha dudes were sloppy and took forever setting up their spots. Also, I don’t like this theme for FTR. I know it’s an homage but it sounds almost oriental, idk.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Seriously? FTR has to cheat to beat these 2 lucha jobbers?


Yeah, it's a heel thing


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Yeah those belts look like something you'd print out on photo printer lol


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Shida is hot as fuck


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah Aerostar seems reckless as fuck, dudes an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Aerocrap and Kalisto can go back to Mexico. What a sad performance.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I wonder whose idea the Midnight Express ripoff theme was?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

FTRs entrance music sounds like music from a Japanese commercial.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> I feel bad for FTR they haven't had shit to do worth their time in years


Also doesn't help that their titles look like the toy belts you'd see in some bingo hall fed. :T


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

cmon did anyone think Shida was going to actually talk lol?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Mr316 said:


> Aerocrap and Kalisto can go back to Mexico. What a sad performance.


Kalisto was nice, Aerostar i didn't liked it.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455588746695483394


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

First hour has been….okay.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> cmon did anyone think Shida was going to actually talk lol?


Almost every single Tony interview segment is:

Tony: Lays out the scene and asks a question
Face: '..."
Heel: interrupts


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

ProjectGargano said:


> Yeah, it's a heel thing


Lol yeah its a heel thing, heels cheat when they need to against an opponent thats a real threat to them. They don't need to be cheating against two scrubs, its actually ok to let heels win for simply being better.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

The weekly sing along. Groan....


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Two Sheds said:


> Almost every single Tony interview segment is:
> 
> Tony: Lays out the scene and asks a question
> Face: '..."
> Heel: interrupts


It's Marvez who you have to look out for.

Alex:.........

BOOM CHAIR SHOT


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> I wonder whose idea the Midnight Express ripoff theme was?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm so tired of Jericho, but he's over. Fucker


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

No idea what possessed Tony Khan to bring in another WWE reject and Lucha Underground’s ultimate botch merchant.

Rubbish booking.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Anyone remember Samuray/Kalisto beating Del Rio and Ryback during his U.S. title reign? WWE wanted to make him their new Latino star but he's a midcarder. Thought he looked good tonight, hit his spots and worked well with FTR. Aero Star was sloppier, but the match was fun.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol yeah its a heel thing, heels cheat when they need to against an opponent thats a real threat to them. They don't need to be cheating against two scrubs, its actually ok to let heels win for simply being better.


Heels cheat when they really need to. Great heels cheat just because they want to.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Araxen said:


> The weekly sing along. Groan....


More like the weekly stroke to Jericho's already inflated ego.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Fozzy's going to be known as a 1 hit wonder if Judas continues going like this


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Aaaand Jericho in to remind everyone that you have to do a 20 minute promo to tell a story, @LifeInCattleClass


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

The match for this feud should be in a cage.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

If they want Luchadors I would try to get Hijo de LA Parka but he's in CMLL


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Keep VanZant and send the rest home.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Randy Lahey said:


> Fozzy's going to be known as a 1 hit wonder if Judas continues going like this


More than they'd have otherwise.


----------



## Cube2 (Oct 5, 2019)

AEW seems like a re-run every week now.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Randy Lahey said:


> Fozzy's going to be known as a 1 hit wonder if Judas continues going like this


It pretty much is the only song anyone knows from them, i can't name a single song from them besides Judas.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lambert is the only heel in the business that can generate real heat.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Lambert is fantastic.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Would mark if Tom Lawlor comes out as an ATT member.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jericho has done shit work since losing to Moxley.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> Aaaand Jericho in to remind everyone that you have to do a 20 minute promo to tell a story, @LifeInCattleClass


Still salty your wrestling isn't popular

And my is this promo long lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456062663629365248


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

5min to present the group we have seen for the last 1-2 months... great


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

😂 God I love Hager…and I’m mot ever sure why!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

They are choosing the Lambert guy right? LOL


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Maybe Hager shouldn't talk.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Based Lambert is approaching national treasure status at this rate. 

God bless him for continuing to be such a class act by helping out those geeks Page and Sky.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So are they dropping bombs on Punk's last MMA performance too?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The XL 2 said:


> Lambert is the only heel in the business that can generate real heat.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

You look like Popeye LOL


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I don’t care what some of you think. I’m enjoying this segment a lot!


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Fuck this shit, where’s Hayter’s booty!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> I don’t care what some of you think. I’m enjoying this segment a lot!


Sure you are


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Paige VanZant dropping bitches.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Onlyfans sub pricing about to go up.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Paige immediately emasculates her man LOL


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I love Paige's voice....lol she could take all 5 by herself....she's at the very least made for phone sex and likely real sex


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Page vs Jade would be interesting


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Jericho


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I love VanZant


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

PvZ could totally be a pro wrestling star.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Sammy.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

3venflow said:


> PvZ could totally be a pro wrestling star.


Generally surprised she isn't one already tbh.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok now Lambert's going over the top cartoony heel, he was sounding serious and legit then starts screaming and whining like a typical cheesy heel manager.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

"Fat face dipshit." Jeribloat projecting much?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

3venflow said:


> Anyone remember Samuray/Kalisto beating Del Rio and Ryback during his U.S. title reign? WWE wanted to make him their new Latino star but he's a midcarder. Thought he looked good tonight, hit his spots and worked well with FTR. Aero Star was sloppier, but the match was fun.


Kalisto was doomed the moment he cut a backstage promo that literally wound up being part of BotchaMania's intro. Dude's fun to watch and I'm glad he's found title success outside of the WWE, but he absolutely had no business keeping the U.S. Title from Ryback.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

That whole PVZ promo was basically one long double entendre which everybody saw Jericho picking apart from a mile away.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

i knew IT LOL Lambert lol..Raw-light Folks


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

this was hilarious.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*@RapShepard I could've sworn I heard something about AEW not doing long promo segments 🤔.*


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

She takes all 5 at the same time
Would make a great porn title


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Lambert makes sense in this match, but unless Dana didn't ok it, it makes no sense to not have Masvidal in this. He must be making a surprise appearance to knock out Jericho again


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Give PVZ a full time contract now.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Lmao


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Dante Martin really does have such an awkward and expressionless demeanor. Lol love him in the ring though.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Lee Moriarty getting Dynamite air time. 😍


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Randy Lahey said:


> Lambert makes sense in this match, but unless Dana didn't ok it, it makes no sense to not have Masvidal in this. He must be making a surprise appearance to knock out Jericho again


He’s preparing for his UFC fight. Not happening.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Brazzers


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

PVZ is fantastic. 

Sign this woman!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Hmmm 😏


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

DRose1994 said:


> Dante Martin really does have such an awkward and expressionless demeanor. Lol love him in the ring though.


Looks like he has no self-confidence.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Jericho is fucking awful.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Lambert getting his arse kicked?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wait, did Schiavone actually have a full backstage interview segment with no interruptions?


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> i knew IT LOL Lambert lol..Raw-light Folks


I knew he would pick Lambert too. That segment was rough


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

The main event!! Jamie!!


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Sydal is great to teach this kids


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

Jamie Hayter is so baddd


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *@RapShepard I could've sworn I heard something about AEW not doing long promo segments [emoji848].*


I guess to be fair to @bdon Jericho was standing in the ring while telling the story... Wasn't a lot of action though [emoji57]


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Paige in AEW would be godly. 

Big Booty Hayter!!!! 🥵


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Paige’s husband has bigger ears than Dumbo.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hmm not sure how he feel about the dark hair...still hot af tho lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah makes so much sense for a happy bubbly pretty girl in pink who smiles all the time to be in a stable called Dark Order....


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> She takes all 5 at the same time
> Would make a great porn title


It gives "the inner circle" a new meaning.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Whoanma said:


> View attachment 111300


MJF completely slipped my mind, haha.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Both ladies with the hair switchup this week.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah makes so much sense for happy bubbly pretty girl in pink to be in a stable called Dark Order....


Dark order are faces.....it makes perfect sense lol


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Two Sheds said:


> It gives "the inner circle" a new meaning.


Bukake


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

Jamie needs to stick with blonde though


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

DRose1994 said:


> Dante Martin really does have such an awkward and expressionless demeanor. Lol love him in the ring though.


Flippy geek who looks like a CAW and has no real presence whatsoever.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Butts in seats match.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The ass on Hayter, my lord.


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Dark order are trash.....it makes perfect sense lol


Fixed it for you


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> Generally surprised she isn't one already tbh.


after she loses 2 more bareknuckles fights she won't have anywhere else to go but OnlyFans or Wrestling


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

xVenomx said:


> Jamie Hayter is so baddd


what an ass she has lol


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Hayter needs to keep her hair blonde


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh dear Lord, Jamie went back to her brunette look while keeping a touch of the bimbo-fied blonde.












Alright_Mate said:


> Fuck this shit, where’s Hayter’s booty!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Dark order are faces.....it makes perfect sense lol


Dark Order being faces make zero sense as well, they're an underground dark organization that prayed on weak and people down on their luck and recruited them into a cult, how exactly does it make sense they're faces? the whole group is a shit show, ever since Brodie died the group has been a complete disaster, just a group of comedic misfits and a really hot girl who just hangs out with them for no reason.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

xVenomx said:


> Fixed it for you


They're more over then venom bruh 🤣


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> They're more over then venom bruh 🤣


Nah fam


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

TMTT said:


> Butts in seats match.


Butts in ring match.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

She’s looking like ‘Broken’ Jamie Hayter tonight.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

This match should have been a bra and panties match.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Anna Jays ring gear is meh.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jaime pulled a Mandy Rose with black hair


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Y'all some gold diggers , I swear to God we all run in to dozens of Jamie Hayters a day, but the broad is on TV so I guess now she's special lol


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Hayter can diarrhea on my balls after a taco bell binge.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

That ending was rough lol


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

PavelGaborik said:


> Anna Jays ring gear is meh.


I loved Anna Jay look when she debuted, with the hat.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Dark Order being faces make zero sense as well, they're an underground dark organization that prayed on weak and people down on their luck and recruited them into a cult, how exactly does it make sense they're faces?


Have you not kept up with the storyline?

They haven't been DARK since Brodie died, they've been faces that the crowd loves to cheer my man. They transitioned into the face roll and was confirmed with them helping Hangman and generally being the backup for all the faces when numbers game comes into play.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

I love Jamie, but that finisher is pretty lame.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Won with a clothesline?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The main ass appears.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Brit is the rare woman that makeup actually makes her look worse. She's way hotter in regular pics in her dental office than on TV


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Did... did Conti just do a [BIG SHOT]?


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Araxen said:


> I love Jamie, but that finisher is pretty lame.


Chick with a clothesline finisher is pretty weak.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Thunder Rosa vs Jamie Hayter has potential.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Jamie Hayters ass the protege of the mother of all asses Rebel.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Jamie needs a better finisher than a clothesline.*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Have you not kept up with the storyline?
> 
> *They haven't been DARK since Brodie died,* they've been faces that the crowd loves to cheer my man. They transitioned into the face roll and was confirmed with them helping Hangman and generally being the backup for all the faces when numbers game comes into play.


Yet they're called Dark Order....And yeah i know the story, its still stupid a cult called Dark Order are lovable goofballs.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

it's not really a fair 6-woman tag if one of Britt's partners is Rebel...


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

So she won with a distraction and a closeline? Oh, afterbirth.

Is Jade wearing a skinned Pikachu bra?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

It only takes one note of MJF's theme to play for him to get instant heat.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LOVE THE HEAT on MJF! LEGIT HEAT HAHA


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

"The big shithead" 😂😂😂🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Jamie for TBS Champion, plz. She's been a consistently enjoyable treat, even during brief segments, and is a borderline total package.

Poor Anna Jay, though. :[


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*@Prosper Rosa go back to the locker room. This doesn't concern you 😡!!!*


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Idk why but Tay Contis music annoys me


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The best heel in the business right now, imho.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Yet they're called Dark Order....


Yeah its the name of a stable consisting of talents mostly seen on DARK and are underdogs and jobbers........you still confused?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

How dare you boo this man


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

MJF one of the greatest ever on the mic and he's 25


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

MJFs promo is fucking dumb.....

Why do ppl cheer a face aligned with Sting and boo a guy who has been a dickhead heel forever?

Cmon man shit is garbage.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> MJF one of the greatest ever on the mic and he's 25


He can hang with anyone. I seriously think he could bury Punk now lol.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MJF had to throw in that Flair line...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Y'all some gold diggers [emoji23], I swear to God we all run in to dozens of Jamie Hayters a day, but the broad is on TV so I guess now she's special lol


I don't, so send me a Jamie clone ASAP so I can verify your claim.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

The Legit DMD said:


> *@Prosper Rosa go back to the locker room. This doesn't concern you 😡!!!*


I had to step away from the TV for a bit of course I missed the entire fucking match. It was good news Boss?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Yeah its the name of a stable consisting of talents mostly seen on DARK and are underdogs and jobbers........you still confused?


Yeah confused as to why this shit stable is still around and in main events when they consist of masked jobbers. And pretty sure they aren't called Dark Order cause they wrestle on AEW Dark lol, it was called Dark Order cause they was a shady dark cult......


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MJF is generically good


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

MJF and Darby gonna put on a clinic at Full Gear.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> He can hang with anyone. I seriously think he could bury Punk now lol.


His delivery and voice is perfect for wrestling. Dude could read the phone book and he'd be entertaining


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Darby is so fucking terrible on the mic. His delivery is beyond woeful.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol who the fuck is supposed to be with Sting?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Somebody said only Lambert can get heat around here? 😂*


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Hahaha yes! I'm coming for you Thunder @Prosper


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I swore i saw Sean Waltman behind Darby in the crowd. Lol


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice of Sting to bring the local trick or treaters down after their Sunday night haul.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So is Darby the leader of a cult or something? why does he have masked followers?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

This is like a go home to a PPV but next week is the go home


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Big Booty Bex said:


> I had to step away from the TV for a bit of course I missed the entire fucking match. It was good news Boss?


*Jamie won via clothesline. You need a more devastating finisher Bex!*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This feud is great. Is it going to be another one and done though, like Darby vs Ethan Page (which was great but could have been a series)?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn Darby


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


And he is


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah confused as to why this shit stable is still around and in main events when they consist of masked jobbers. And pretty sure they aren't called Dark Order cause they wrestle on AEW Dark lol, it was called Dark Order cause they was a shady dark cult......


Yeah yeah blah blah they're over sorry it ruffles your underoos....

WAS being the key word bud like I said follow the storyline it's very obvious.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That was pretty good shit


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Was that X-Pac behind MJF there? It looked just like him heh.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

That was awesome


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This has been a very good build up show tonight for Full Gear.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Two Sheds said:


> Was that X-Pac behind MJF there? It looked just like him heh.


I thought that too


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

Fantastic segment


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Two Sheds said:


> Was that X-Pac behind MJF there? It looked just like him heh.


Charlie Ramone.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

3venflow said:


> This feud is great. Is it going to be another one and done though, like Darby vs Ethan Page (which was great but could have been a series)?


I think it will be because Darby has to film Jackass at some point, so it'd make sense for MJF to win and Darby to take time off


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

That was a sick shot of Darby running full pelt into MJF, really cool shit.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Jamie won via clothesline. You need a more devastating finisher Bex!*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> Jaime pulled a Mandy Rose with black hair


Mandy Rose is hotter though let's be honest lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

El Ídolo.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

xVenomx said:


> Mandy Rose is hotter though let's be honest lol


I prefer Hayter. Mandy Rose is hot but I find Hayter more classically good looking.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

So Cody gets 30 minutes. Give me a break.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> I think it will be because Darby has to film Jackass at some point, so it'd make sense for MJF to win and Darby to take time off


Filming is wrapped on that


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

xVenomx said:


> Mandy Rose is hotter though let's be honest lol


Hayter got that thiccness though.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Thought this might be the main event.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Yeah yeah blah blah they're over sorry it ruffles your underoos....
> 
> WAS being the key word bud like I said follow the storyline it's very obvious.


Lol i don't ask questions like why is Anna Jay with them cause i didn't follow the shitty storyline, as a character it makes no sense shes with this group of misfit losers, cause shes not a misfit loser, shes a hot girl everyone loves, she has no need to be in a group of misfits who are together cause no one else loves them or cares about them. 

The storyline is shit and makes no sense, same way a cult being lovable babyfaces make no sense, i don't care what story they told to say they're faces.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Most people in AEW need to talk a lot more. Andrade needs to talk a lot less. Keep the gimp mask on.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Araxen said:


> So Cody gets 30 minutes. Give me a break.


Do you know that there is still OC vs Miro?


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

ProjectGargano said:


> Do you know that there is still OC vs Miro?


Holy fuck! I totally forgot about it! lol


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

xVenomx said:


> Mandy Rose is hotter though let's be honest lol


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Andrade


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

ProjectGargano said:


> Do you know that there is still OC vs Miro?


That match should last 18 seconds at most.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

xVenomx said:


> Mandy Rose is hotter though let's be honest lol


Meh, Mandy is hot but a little too plastic for my taste. 

I'd take Conti over both though without hesitation.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Hayter can diarrhea on my balls after a taco bell binge.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

@bdon the Prince is here.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Yet they're called Dark Order....And yeah i know the story, its still stupid a cult called Dark Order are lovable goofballs.


Not a fan of them but kids these days love self aware irony so I don't mind it


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Big Booty Bex said:


> View attachment 111304


Jake Gyllenhaal!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Cody Please Don't Boo Me Rhodes


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah Cody the boos are still here, your lame promo last week attempting to win them over didn't work.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Sounded more mixed reaction than outright boos for Cody this week.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Codi "Shovel" Rhodes


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So black attire vs white atrire


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Rhodes?

Where we’re going we don’t need…Rhodes.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice. The double Flair flip


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Cody rHHHodes is the Nichelback of wrestling.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Cody is in a bad position. The more he tries to get people to not boo him the more he's going to get booed. He's in quicksand basically. Stop struggling just turn heel. It's the only way out.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Andrade has been killing it lately. I'd just give him a banger theme and valet then he's set.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Honey Bucket said:


> Rhodes?
> 
> Where we’re going we don’t need…Rhodes.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Andrade is one of the few people I will cheer for Cody over.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Cody AND Andrade? All my faves are done for the night so

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1414388415760580608*


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

xVenomx said:


> Mandy Rose is hotter though let's be honest lol


Depends on what you like. I find Jamie much more attractive, facially.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> @bdon the Prince is here.


The Nickelback of Wrestling


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Randy Lahey said:


> Brit is the rare woman that makeup actually makes her look worse. She's way hotter in regular pics in her dental office than on TV


It's clearly part of her heel work: she knows she's naturally hot, but wears near-clown levels of make up so we don't get to see her natural beauty. ( ͡° ᴥ ͡°)


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I think the Punk promo, and MJF Promo/brawl were the best things on the show tonight. I wouldnt' say it's sucked tonight, but overall just very average


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Cody with the foreign object straight to Andrade's head and it's all fine!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Cory getting the Cena treatment.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Cody is in a bad position. The more he tries to get people to not boo him the more he's going to get booed. He's in quicksand basically. Stop struggling just turn heel. It's the only way out.


I don't get why he wont just turn heel and use the heat to his advantage, why continue to go out there fighting the boos? its not like he's John Cena where he's selling a shit ton of merch and he's the number 1 babyface in the company. Cena at least had a good reason for not turning heel, Cody has no reason other than him wanting to seen as the valiant hero and be adored.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Cody AND Andrade? All my faves are done for the night so
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1414388415760580608*


You might want to stick around so you can catch Black miss his spit gimmick for the 5th time in a row


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> The Nickelback of Wrestling


True, but I will still take Nickelback over The Lollipop Guild.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol i don't ask questions like why is Anna Jay with them cause i didn't follow the shitty storyline, as a character it makes no sense shes with this group of misfit losers, cause shes not a misfit loser, shes a hot girl everyone loves, she has no need to be in a group of misfits who are together cause no one else loves them or cares about them.
> 
> The storyline is shit and makes no sense, same way a cult being lovable babyfaces make no sense, i don't care what story they told to say they're faces.


Again .....it helps to know what you're talking about lol...

When anna got recruited it was because she was on a losing streak and couldn't get wins.....which changed when she joined.

And I don't care about your personal opinion about storylines and booking lmfao.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Let me guess Andrade wins so Cody can be seen as a great guy for putting him over, then disappears and comes back in a month to get his win back, seen this story before many times Cody its one of the reasons you're getting booed, people have caught on to your pattern.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Better Judas Effect than Jericho


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> Cory getting the Cena treatment.


No need to compare him to that cancer. Cody would have to beat everyone and hold the title a dozen times over the first decade of AEW to be close to that awful.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Let me guess Andrade wins so Cody can be seen as a great guy for putting him over, then disappears and comes back in a month to get his win back, seen this story before many times Cody its one of the reasons you're getting booed, people have caught on to your pattern.


Nah, Andrade will lose right from the start.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Cody AND Andrade? All my faves are done for the night so
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1414388415760580608*












You bouncing without me, Boss?


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


Yeah I audibly said that's xpac wtf?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Uh Tony, incomprehensible is not the same as quiet.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

This feels like I'm watching a WWE match with these 2 guys


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This is good but isn't touching Andrade/PAC II. Andrade is doing some great work at the moment though. Just waiting for the Codyverse overbooking to commence...


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> No need to compare him to that cancer. Cody would have to beat everyone and hold the title a dozen times over the first decade of AEW to be close to that awful.


I was addressing the duelling chants.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Yeah I audibly said that's xpac wtf?


MJF getting some X-Pac heat


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Poor JR. They had to say on Friday Night LMFAO


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Is this the main event/


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This is a great match.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BRING IN FLAIR LOL WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Excalibur knows the name of every dive, but is silent when JR starts mentioning actual wrestling history.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> This is good but isn't touching Andrade/PAC II. Andrade is doing some great work at the moment though. Just waiting for the Codyverse overbooking to commence...


No he's not, he's doing meh forgettable work you'll forget soon


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Gotta give them credit. The crowd is really invested in this match


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Making Cory look strong.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Too many sensitive people may get mad at the indian death drop remark lol. .i like how JR is like i'm part native american


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DUMB ending


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh look what a shocker, now Cody goes off tv for a few weeks and returns to defeat Andrade....


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Excalibur knows the name of every dive, but is silent when JR starts mentioning actual wrestling history.


It's best not to disturb the old man during a train of thought.......


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> I don't get why he wont just turn heel and use the heat to his advantage, why continue to go out there fighting the boos? its not like he's John Cena where he's selling a shit ton of merch and he's the number 1 babyface in the company. Cena at least had a good reason for not turning heel, Cody has no reason other than him wanting to seen as the valiant hero and be adored.


It's not like AEW is running short on babyfaces either. Punk, Danielson, Moxley, Page, Allin, Jericho, Christian, Guevarra, Jungle Boy, Orange. They all get the correct reaction. Others like Cole, Black and Miro could switch too in a heartbeat. If anything the company is crying out for heels.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Andrade wins. BAW GAWD


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DDTay for the win


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

That's sweet of Andrade to bust out the finisher of his fiancée / guaranteed green card.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Maybe they will build up to Cody snapping and going heel


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Good at least Cody lost even tho it was by intereference


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Cody wants that sympathy lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Fucking Christ Andrade needs a lot of bodies to make him feel important


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> No he's not, he's doing meh forgettable work you'll forget soon


Thanks for telling me what my opinion of him should be. His match against PAC was a TV MOTYC and he was really good in this match - Cody was just ok though. Andrade is a hell of a worker.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

I was hoping Arn was going to shake Tully's hand.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Tully and Arn!!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> No he's not, he's doing meh forgettable work you'll forget soon


He is so fucking boring.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Fucking Christ Andrade needs a lot of bodies to make him feel important


Imo he feels like a mob boss


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DaSlacker said:


> It's not like AEW is running short on babyfaces either. Punk, Danielson, Moxley, Page, Allin, Jericho, Christian, Guevarra, Jungle Boy, Orange. They all get the correct reaction. Others like Cole, Black and Miro could switch too in a heartbeat.* If anything the company is crying out for heels.*


Alex needs to fucking turn heel.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Thanks for telling me what my opinion of him should be. His match against PAC was a TV MOTYC and he was really good in this match - Cody was just ok though. Andrade is a hell of a worker.


They weren't


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Araxen said:


> I was hoping Arn was going to shake Tully's hand.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Tully vs Arn in a wheelchair on a pole match.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Andrade/Cody was a snooze fest. Boring match.

Let's get to Miro destroying OC please.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> It's best not to disturb the old man during a train of thought.......


Agreed. When knowledge and history is being explained and all you have to add is "tope suicido!" you should just sit silently and try to learn something,


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Tully vs Arn in a wheelchair on a pole match.


Lol it was a bit funny the fans and commentators going nuts for 2 old men who can barely move getting in each others faces. Looked like 2 old guys in the nursing home pissed the other took the last jello.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Tully vs Arn in a wheelchair on a pole match.


Arn has looked the same age for 30 years


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> They weren't


So you've gone from being rational centrist to tired old forum agent provocateur. Got it. Another's posts to skim past.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> He is so fucking boring.


Very boring and in a generation of "good athletic workers" he has nothing that stands out


$Dolladrew$ said:


> Imo he feels like a mob boss


I mean he wears a suit sure, but that's about it. I mean for a mob boss his first AEW mission of getting the Lucha Bros failed miserably and at no point was he really shown to be better than Pac


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Is there anyone more overhyped than Andrade? Zzzzzzz.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

I've been pretty positive about this product, but this episode has been bad. Most of the segments have made little sense, and each one ending with too many people involved and f. brawling.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Alex needs to fucking turn heel.


Who's Alex?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> So you've gone from being rational centrist to tired old forum agent provocateur. Got it. Another's posts to skim past.


I just don't like Andrade he's right with Spears


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

What the hell is this silly nonsense?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Arn vs Tully in 2021 be like


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So this jobber right before the show ends. Wow


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can they not hire an actual interviewer instead of the commentator getting up every 5 minutes to do an interview?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I was frightened Arn was about to start twerking then.


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

More dork order stuff, just what we all wanted....(Not)


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Who the fuck is budge?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

So what is budge?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fuck i cant stand the dork order. Worst part of the entire organization, just about


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

That segment was free, but I still demand a refund.


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

SAMCRO said:


> Can they not hire an actual interviewer instead of the commentator getting up every 5 minutes to do an interview?


Can they stop having dork order in every segment?


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


When you're ready to throw down for the last can of cream corn!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hard push for Rampage this week, but Punk vs Kingston isn't gonna be a match? 😐


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

lol jon silver...gotta be one of the most hilarious jobbers i ever seen


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Idk what budge is maybe I'm fuckin dumb

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

xVenomx said:


> Can they stop having dork order in every segment?


Tony is obsessed with these geeky pale bland jobbers. So no.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Did they really need to have Tony in the ring for that?


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> Fuck i cant stand the dork order. Worst part of the entire organization, just about


Same here, they have those idiots in every segment


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bryan needs to wear something else besides that damn white shirt lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

JR is botching so much on commentary tonight. Excalibur didn't even correct him with his latest mix up.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

xVenomx said:


> Can they stop having dork order in any segment?


Fixed.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Hard push for Rampage this week, but Punk vs Kingston isn't gonna be a match?


Full Gear can't have Punk miss the PPV


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Agreed. When knowledge and history is being explained and all you have to add is "tope suicido!" you should just sit silently and try to learn something,


More like if you interrupt him he might start spouting preprogrammed WWE slogans until TK has to tackle him off camera 😉


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

SAMCRO said:


> Did they really need to have Tony in the ring for that?


Do they really have to have Tony in the ring for almost every interview?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

3venflow said:


> Hard push for Rampage this week, but Punk vs Kingston isn't gonna be a match? 😐


They’re saving it for Full Gear.

The face to face confrontation is gonna be great build up.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

This should be a five minute squash.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

TD_DDT said:


> Idk what budge is maybe I'm fuckin dumb
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


No, they are dumb.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This is gonna be a short main event. Less than 10 minutes to go.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Kill this motherfucker Miro.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Orange Cassidy having a month long injury to protect his character is hilarious


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Tony is obsessed with these geeky pale bland jobbers. So no.


So is the majority of the crowd lol


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Orange Cassidy about to be Orange Squash.


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

PavelGaborik said:


> This should be a five minute squash.


This is AEW we are talking about, might be competitive


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why does the screen say Miro is the TNT champion? LOL


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

The Hardy/OC feud needs to fucking die already.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Honey Bucket said:


> Orange Cassidy about to be Orange Squash.


Freshly Squashed OC.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Nice of them to have God on commentary for this Miro match.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> So is the majority of the crowd lol


These fans love any goofy shit Tony Khan throws out there, they literally cheer for everything cause its not WWE. These are the same fans who cheered for the dick parade and all that goofy Joey Ryan crap, of course Dork Order is over with them.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mrio is trying to stop the cringe by running at him lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

OC DDP


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

PIP At 8:52PM. Just wtf.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Did they really need to have Tony in the ring for that?


Tony Khan really needs somebody to structure/format these shows for him. If he already has someone then he needs somebody better. Dynamite and Rampage, to a lesser extent, really are good shows that would be perfect if put together a bit neater.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> More like if you interrupt him he might start spouting preprogrammed WWE slogans until TK has to tackle him off camera 😉


TK could not tackle anyone. But at least TK respects the legends of the business like JR and Cornette


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

Araxen said:


> The Hardy/OC feud needs to fucking die already.


Hardy needs to go away in general his group is terrible lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Miro vs Danielson will be unreal


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

At least most of this match is happening during commercial.


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

PavelGaborik said:


> Miro vs Danielson will be unreal


Did I do a good photoshop job ?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Miro vs Danielson > Mox vs Danielson


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> These fans love any goofy shit Tony Khan throws out there, they literally cheer for everything cause its not WWE.


Tell that to cody being bood lmfao

DARK ORDER is over its only further confirmed by the rage on this forum lol.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

OVERTIME


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Cassidy has had one offensive move so far.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

xVenomx said:


> Did I do a good photoshop job ?
> 
> View attachment 111310


Phenomenal job lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Dynamite getting an overrun?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Why is this match longer than 18 seconds? Awful.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Tell that to cody being bood lmfao
> 
> DARK ORDER is over its only further confirmed by the rage on this forum lol.


The fact that they boo Cody tells you ho badly that guy is hated. You have to be pretty fucking hated to be booed as a face in this company.


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> Phenomenal job lol


Maybe I should get into the NFT business


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Sick table spot.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

OC having a competitive match with Miro, lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol this skinny injured joke is taking it to Miro lol i can't.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

It only took 5 seconds to go from 9 to almost 10.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Big Booty Bex said:


> View attachment 111306
> 
> 
> You bouncing without me, Boss?


*We're out*







*


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

hmmm that was 10 IMO


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

I love OC is getting offense in. Just to see you jabronis angry.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Splat. Game Over.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Holy shit Miro vs Bryan should be amazing.


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol this skinny injured joke is taking it to Miro lol i can't.


Can't take Miro seriously after this LOL


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Phew


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

OC almost gave some guys a coronary.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Miro vs Danielson is gonna be fucking nuts


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Did Rusev face Bryan in WWE?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Should have tapped like a bitch in under 30 seconds.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Thankfully. Mercifully. Miro goes over.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

xVenomx said:


> Did I do a good photoshop job ?
> 
> View attachment 111310


Really puts into perspective how much Miro has leaned out.

Dude looks like a million bucks right now.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

xVenomx said:


> Can't take Miro seriously after this LOL


Oh shut up lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> OC almost gave some guys a coronary. [emoji23]


Should've won


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> The fact that they boo Cody tells you ho badly that guy is hated. You have to be pretty fucking hated to be booed as a face in this company.


Or it proves people like what they like.......like the DARK ORDER lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Full Gear is gonna be another banger.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Eww hockey


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Miro vs Danielson will be a fucking classic.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Two Sheds said:


> Should have tapped like a bitch in under 30 seconds.


Would have if a guy that knew how to book booked this show.


----------



## xVenomx (Oct 21, 2021)

Sad Panda said:


> Oh shut up lmao


😂


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Miro/Bryan! Can't wait. Full Gear is looking awesome.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Eww hockey


I heard the voiceover and thought some drama was coming on next but then I turned to look and instantly turned it off.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

That was a good match. Glad Miro won.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm really looking forward to watching Miro/Danielson! It should be great, Miro is a worthy replacement.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> Miro vs Danielson will be a fucking classic.


Surely. Danielson is delivering banger after banger.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Or it proves people like what they like.......like the DARK ORDER lol


These are the same fans that cheered and went nuts over the dick parade and all the Joey Ryan shit, no surprise Dork Order is over with them. They love any crap comedy that shouldn't be on a pro wrestling show.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Nice main event, rest of the show was a rare miss for me. Just a bunch of shit I don't care about. Punk finally setting up a worthy story is good though. Wish it started earlier


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I was dying the way the refs was prolonging that 10 count lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> I heard the voiceover and thought some drama was coming on next but then I turned to look and instantly turned it off.


You were right to have that reaction lol


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Honestly, if you want Hangman to have a long title run, it'd make sense to have Miro beat Daniel Bryan, and then Page goes over Miro


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Omega vs Hangman, Miro vs Danielson, MJF vs Darby, Punk vs Eddie, FTR vs Lucha Bros. Take my money.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Trophies said:


> I was dying the way the refs was prolonging that 10 count lol


Lol yeah that was clearly a 10 count, Miro was still on the ground at 9 and barely moving to the ring while the ref slowly raised his arms up for the 10 giving him all the time in the world lol.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I would say a 7/10. There were some pacing issues. Some of the matches were kind of botchy, and I wasn’t feeling the women’s match and aftermath honestly.

But the last two matches, plus the annihilation of Adam Cole, plus some of the promos, and surprisingly, Page VanZant, really made the show worth watching imo.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> These are the same fans that cheered and went nuts over the dick parade and all the Joey Ryan shit, no surprise Dork Order is over with them. They love any crap comedy that shouldn't be on a pro wrestling show.


None of that happened in an AEW ring so that's just BS narrative sorry to tell you bud.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

3venflow said:


> Omega vs Hangman, Miro vs Danielson, MJF vs Darby, Punk vs Eddie, FTR vs Lucha Bros. Take my money.


Yeah that card is fucking stacked with banger after banger.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Miro vs Danielson has a lot of potential.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Great build up show to Full Gear. 

Felt like a go home.

Can’t wait for rampage.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> None of that happened in an AEW ring so that's just BS narrative sorry to tell you bud.


Lol it happened at All In AEW's first ppv before they got the TNT deal and Dynamite.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Omega vs Hangman, Miro vs Danielson, MJF vs Darby, Punk vs Eddie, FTR vs Lucha Bros. Take my money.


Best AEW PPV card ever.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol yeah that was clearly a 10 count, Miro was still on the ground at 9 and barely moving to the ring while the ref slowly raised his arms up for the 10 giving him all the time in the world lol.


These were AEW refs attempting to count so that should not be surprising.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I know some are excited for it, but Kingston seems like a clear notch or two below CM Punk. I’m not excited for it whatsoever as a PPV match.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol it happened at All In AEW's first ppv before they got the TNT deal and Dynamite.


Oh no, that keeps reminding me why Adam Page is into the DUMB stuff so many of these goofs do. I have never blocked anyone on here but any admitted Joey Ryan fans would deserve it. Thankfully, there are none.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol it happened at All In AEW's first ppv before they got the TNT deal and Dynamite.


Before I watched so ignorance is bliss


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Dan Lambert is 2-0 in pro wrestling btw.

And ended James Storm's IMPACT career.  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456066075536265218


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Full Gear looks great, even though AEW apparently cant build towards PPV's


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

Now I kind of understand the OC hate.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Does Full Gear hinge on Page getting that belt?


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Honestly my biggest issue with this show is how stupid the female babyfaces look. Like they have to know by now that Britt and co will interfere, yet they keep coming out alone. And it ain’t like Anna doesn’t have friends.

She basically got bounced from the tournament because of the numbers game and her bestie and Rosa did not bother to come out sooner.

It does not help that on the same show, we saw Christian and Jurassic Express worked together and it paid of brilliantly for them.

This is a writing trope in wrestling that needs to go away if the character isn’t establishes as a true “loner.”

On the flip side, I kind of hope Page VanZant sticks around for a bit. I feel like she’s got some potential and I’d like to see her do more in AEW. She even managed to hang with Jericho on the mic.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Looks like Jericho's on the post-show booze. Really unnecessary tweet.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456097560779689987


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Looks like Jericho's on the post-show booze. Really unnecessary tweet.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456097560779689987


This became really dramatic 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456099682304897029


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Jericho doesn’t want guys to feed off Brodie’s name and given what Amanda said, this dude probably had no connection to him


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

DaveRA said:


> Full Gear looks great, even though AEW apparently cant build towards PPV's


Name the three hottest stories going into the show.

Nobody has ever said Tony can't throw together a good card of matches but his storytelling lacks.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Name the three hottest stories going into the show.
> 
> Nobody has ever said Tony can't throw together a good card of matches but his storytelling lacks.


Mate, TK could book sting v undertaker in prime, hogan v austin in prime, and resurrect Andre and bruno and put them on the card with an NWO type angle and you would still criticize him 😉


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

Love Jamie Hayter but she is looking weaker and weaker each match imo


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol it happened at All In AEW's first ppv before they got the TNT deal and Dynamite.


That was before AEW was formed.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Another good show, albeit I got the sense they were perhaps a little rattled backstage, which is a concern, as it means there may be more to the Moxley story than has been made public.

Anyway, 3 flaws in the opening 30 minutes stood out to me as unusual:

- they didn't explain the Moxley situation at all as far as I noticed. They assumed you already knew. They could've just shown Tony's tweet at the start of the night so everyone at home knew why everyone was wishing Mox well in his recovery, but kept it vague. It was strange, but hopefully it doesn't have any meaning to it. 

- at the start of the show, the commentators said Full Gear was "a few days away", to my surprise, so I watched the Omega match thinking it was the go-home. Amateur slip-ups like that have been rare for AEW lately.

- Sadly, I can't shy away from saying Kenny harmed his star power with tonight's performance. He is presented as a wrestling God, yet in his tune-up before the title match, he barely beats a random, low-ranked guy in a long match. Okay, I can ignore the logic of that. But more importantly, he has a serious moment on the mic afterwards, and he doesn't sound serious. He sounded like a high school drama student. I felt embarrassed. 

In the past, I've given him the benefit of the doubt in assuming his heel antics were intentionally over-the-top, but now I understand they're not intentionally over-the-top and never have been. When it was time to finally cut a serious promo before a major, long-term story culmination at a PPV, he just emotes the same cringey goofball vibes that he's exhibited for months now while doing comedy. Therefore, Kenny is genuinely an incompetent character on the mic in the context of an American wrestling TV show, which sucks, but is true.

Those goofy heel antics were never the clever smokescreen I was hoping. As a result, it feels like Hangman doesn't have much of a mountain to climb at the PPV. It feels like an easy win against low-quality opposition who isn't special now and won't be special in the coming years.

The one thing that stops me from labelling him a flop in his role is his excellent non-verbal long-term storytelling. That stuff is excellent, and I wish more wrestlers did it. I see the seeds he's planting for Cole. But now I know Kenny can't deliver on the mic, so his stories aren't as important to me anymore. 

In contrast, Hangman knocked it out the park with his babyface promo the other week.

All eyes on Kenny to deliver the promo of his life on next week's go-home.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Normally I'd shit on the champ struggling to beat a mid card guy but I like angels and want him and Vance away from the circus. Solid match. Page looked great too

Loved the Punk and black promos.

Hated the AAA match. Star and listo were way too quick for FTR and botchy. And they didn't need protection in defeat unless AAA demanded it.

Hated the inner circle American top team promo. Everything about it. 

Enjoyed the super clique Jurassic Christians segment 

The women stuff was fine 

Hated silvers promo. I hope Cole absolutely murders him on Rampage. 

Cody vs Andrade was Solid. Aftermath was good. I'm enjoying the FTR/Andrade alliance.

MJF and Darby are always quality 

The main event made me want to set my house on fire. WHY DID YOU NEED TO GIVE THAT GINGER CUNT THAT MUCH PROTECTION? Miro could have easily had the same match Moxley was going to have.

6 out of 10 and I'm being very generous


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

DaveRA said:


> Mate, TK could book sting v undertaker in prime, hogan v austin in prime, and resurrect Andre and bruno and put them on the card with an NWO type angle and you would still criticize him 😉


Yet you were unable to answer my question pretty much proving my point...


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

So pretty much they are either going for a Danielson vs Omega rematch or Miro vs Page?

Probably the rematch since it was a no contest the first time

Jamie looking good in the TBS womens tournament.. it seems quite fitting how each of her opponents in the brackets were all once opponents of Britt.

My predictions are

Jamie Hayter vs Thunder Rosa

W Jamie Hayter

Red Velvet vs Bunny

W Red Velvet

Red Velvet vs Jade

W Red Velvet

Red Velvet vs Jamie Hayter

W Jamie Hayter

Ruby Soho vs Kris Statlander

W Kris Statlander

Shiida vs Nyla Rose

W Shiida

Kris Statlander vs Shiida

W Kris Statlander

Final Jamie Hayter vs Kris Statlander

Winner and first ever TBS women's champion: Jamie Hayter!


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

DRose1994 said:


> I know some are excited for it, but Kingston seems like a clear notch or two below CM Punk. I’m not excited for it whatsoever as a PPV match.


I'm almost certain that Eddie's going over. It both finally gives Eddie his big PPV win and can be the match that shakes Punk out of his complacency.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

IronMan8 said:


> Another good show, albeit I got the sense they were perhaps a little rattled backstage, which is a concern, as it means there may be more to the Moxley story than has been made public.
> 
> Anyway, 3 flaws in the opening 30 minutes stood out to me as unusual:
> 
> ...


You know I don't disagree he's awkward, but I think it kind of fits his character. He's this nerdy awkward dude that just so happens to be phenomenal at wrestling. So even while truly believes in his abilities and can back it up, its awkward because he's just not cool.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Sasha enjoyed Kalisto's Dynamite debut:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456062663629365248*


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

Ffs they had to make Orange Cassidy look strong. Remember when Funaki wrestled Undertaker. And Funaki got to do a table spot on Taker? FUCKING HELL. 

Miro BARELY won looked like shit. 

Opening match sucked. Why is Kenny doing a 10 minute match with a dark order goof? 

Cody Vs Andrade was getting good. To me it seemed like this crowd wasn't shitting on Cody. 

FtR Vs the Lucha team. Only just realised now one of them was Kalisto. Kalisto is a talented Lucha. 

MJF is the best heel promo in the business today. Hopefully he goes over Darby at Full Gear. 

Skipped past the women's matches. 

Adam Cole fucking hell 😂 gets absolutely killed with the chair shot to the 'head' but poor Cole has to wrestle Friday (2 days recovery) against another Dark order goof. Wtf?? Why do the spot in the first place. 'head injuries' should take at least a week with a protocol. 

Inner circle and Americans top team. Paige Van Zant is stunning. I've seen more in her as a star than I do in most women on this roster. Or WWE. I like Page and Sky. The angle is fine enough but the ending will be probably all of the inner circle hitting their moves on Dan Lambert. Maybe it's a way of writing him off. His promos are not the best.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol it happened at All In AEW's first ppv before they got the TNT deal and Dynamite.


All In was not AEW / company wasn’t even formed yet


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Good dynamite

enjoyed most of it except Jericho’s wwe segment (well, it is a buffet - might as well represent them too) and FTR vs the botching Luchas

Cody / Andrade - Kenny / Angels - Miro / OC were all good to great

motn was cody / andrade


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lol


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> motn was jamie / anna


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I hope Cody takes a hint. They booed him out of the building while cheering for Andrade.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Punk and Kingston is really good so far. They created hype for it just with one backstage segment and one promo. Their face to face will be fire.

MJF vs Darby has had a really really good build so far. I loved the segment this week. The Darby/Sting army attacking MJF and Pinnacle was really cool. The parting of the sea of fans was such an amazing visual. Loved it.

Jericho/ATT segment was really well done. Made me chuckle a few times.

Cody was cheered by this crow?. He seemed really happy about it. The match was good. It seems like Pinnacle is done. Or maybe El Idolo should buy out Pinnacle music, the name and logos and FTR/Tully. MJF can keep Spears and his body guard as "accountabilauddies". MJF doesn't need a faction anymore.

Mainevent was lacking. Both guys seemed hurt. Or were selling kayfabe injuries. Mox vs Bryan would have been great but Miro is the next best choice.

Omega vs Hangman needs a face to face promo. One last exchange of words, something like Omega trying to break Hangman would be good.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Big Booty Bex said:


> View attachment 111322


I misspelled clearly in my OP

MOTN was definitely Big Booty v Dark Booty


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

zkorejo said:


> Punk and Kingston is really good so far. They created hype for it just with one backstage segment and one promo. Their face to face will be fire.
> 
> MJF vs Darby has had a really really good build so far. I loved the segment this week. The Darby/Sting army attacking MJF and Pinnacle was really cool. The parting of the sea of fans was such an amazing visual. Loved it.
> 
> ...


Pinnacle isn’t done - they have a ‘financial arrangement’ with Andrade

last time when FTR helped, Andrade gave MJF an envelope backstage - couple weeks back. They’ve mentioned the Pinnacle as a unit a couple of times too


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Pinnacle isn’t done - they have a ‘financial arrangement’ with Andrade
> 
> last time when FTR helped, Andrade gave MJF an envelope backstage - couple weeks back. They’ve mentioned the Pinnacle as a unit a couple of times too


Didn't MJF say it was a one off before leaving with an envelope though?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

zkorejo said:


> Didn't MJF say it was a one off before leaving with an envelope though?


he did - i thought the announcers mentioned something about it tonight as well - i might be mistaken

I just assumed it was a continuation and another envelope is coming


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> he did - i thought the announcers mentioned something about it tonight as well - i might be mistaken
> 
> I just assumed it was a continuation and another envelope is coming


I think Pinnacle has served it's purpose. Spears is crazy. MJF and Wardlow split seems like it's nearing them.

FTR and Tully should bail. They fit in with El Idolo better. Imagine Arn turning, Flair coming in and Cody leading the heel stable of FTR and Andrade.

Cody with Arn, Andrade with Flair and FTR with Tully as a unit will be a better Pinnacle than whatever MJFs version has been.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

zkorejo said:


> I think Pinnacle has served it's purpose. Spears is crazy. MJF and Wardlow split seems like it's nearing them.
> 
> FTR and Tully should bail. They fit in with El Idolo better. Imagine Arn turning, Flair coming in and Cody leading the heel stable of FTR and Andrade.
> 
> Cody with Arn, Andrade with Flair and FTR with Tully as a unit will be a better Pinnacle than whatever MJFs version has been.


yeah, I can agree with that


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I thought Miro’s win was actually not as hard thought as people are making out here. It’s not like he got lucky with some outside interference or had his foot on the rope or whatever. Miro ragdolled OC around with glee like a hacky sack and despite a brief comeback with a cool table spot, Miro won in a convincing manner that won’t do his credibility any harm.
Plus you’d be in danger of alienating some of the fanbase by making one of their top guys (ugh yeah I know) look like a total jobber, and risking deligitimising the tournament (if this was a first round match then sure make it brief).


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

In an usual AEW's fashion they ruined the good show from me when pockets almost won against Miro. How the fuck you do a competitive match between a well built beast against a dude who people here could probably beat up in a real fight? I hate pockets more than bdon hates Cody. Fuck.

King vs Punk is gonna be special, I'm saying it. Hopefully they have the balls to put the upset here.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> You know I don't disagree he's awkward, but I think it kind of fits his character. He's this nerdy awkward dude that just so happens to be phenomenal at wrestling. So even while truly believes in his abilities and can back it up, its awkward because he's just not cool.


That's true, I guess it's like watching Napoleon Dynamite trash talk his way to a Gold Medal at the Olympics.

Ah, that's it - his in-ring abilities would need to be clearly superior to counterbalance his nerdy character to the contrast works, but there's so any good workers in AEW that he doesn't stand out enough in the ring to forgive his nerdy character in the top position.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Just started watching dynamite. And we start with duelling angels and Kenny chants. Good god what the fuck. Why put angels on your main show against the world champ and have him go any longer than a minute. Wtf lol.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

What on earth was the young bucks segment all about what a wreck lol. Christian still hanging off edge with the chair shot lol.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

thisissting said:


> What on earth was the young bucks segment all about what a wreck lol. Christian still hanging off edge with the chair shot lol.


The segment was all over the place, but the comchairto was as much his as it was Edge’s. Edge continued to do it after they split (maybe Christian did it a few times by himself as well), but point is, it started with them and not just Edge.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Decent show. I still think they book the title a little underwhelmingly. It should he the main event. That said. Hangman is awesome.

Inner circle stuff with ATT was fun. Jericho/Page reminds me of his stuff with Steph back in the day. Feels like a missed opportunity that he didn’t make the actual 5 on 1 joke and instead just said it writes itself. Nonetheless, enjoyable segment.

Miro is a beast. Looking forward to him vs Bryan next week.

Punk, ok promo. Give him a pass for it this week given the circumstances but I can’t be the only one bored with him now. Same thing week after week. He has been booked horrifically.

FTR match… this was bad. Like really fucking bad. I HATE lucha matches. How many spots were there with FTR literally stood there for 5 seconds waiting on them to do the flip or climb the rope. It just completely pulls you out of the match.

Anna Jay vs Hayter. This was fine. Nothing to exciting. Feels like Britt doesn’t have much going on but that’s the issue with a lot of AEW. Lots of random and not very deep matches.

Cody/Andrade was good. I love Cody. He’s one of the best out there.

MJF/Darby segment was decent. Nothing to revolutionary but a solid enough segment.

Young Buck segment was decent too. Liked seeing Jungle Boy get fired up and the chair shot from Christian to Cole was good as well.

And one more thing… what the utter fuck was that Jon Silver promo? Why the absolute fuck are we wasting 5 minutes of TV time for a comedy promo from “Jonny hungy”? This is BTE shite and exactly why this company can’t grow its audience


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

thisissting said:


> Just started watching dynamite. And we start with duelling angels and Kenny chants. Good god what the fuck. Why put angels on your main show against the world champ and have him go any longer than a minute. Wtf lol.


I see a lot of the same mistakes/issues every week and this is one of them. An underneath job guy going 10+ minutes, competitively with the world champ is ridiculous. Also, the constant interruptions backstage?What’s up with that? No one ever gets through a promo. It just strikes me as lazy and inexperienced booking at this point.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

That show was bad. I'll tune in to Rampage to see if they are smart enough to put Punk vs Eddie on the PPV. Danielson vs Miro is a really really good final. Punk acknowledging that we want Punk vs Danielson and putting it on Eddie is smart if Eddie is going heel. 

Might be one where i only watch one segment though. Guess we'll see


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Having Angels go 8 minutes with Omega, having Kalisto & Aero Star feature against FTR and having the likes of John Silver get promo time, is why AEW still get stuck between 700k-1 mill for normal Dynamite shows.

These independent nobodies will continue to make this company look average.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

The show was a bit disjointed, and had some really weird pacing. I mean, why the hell did we need a John Silver promo right before the main event? Other segments like the Inner Circle and ATT went way too long. There was also zero reason for a segment featuring Matt Sydal talking. That would have been on one of the Youtube shows. 

Enough good wrestling that I still enjoyed the show. I also like that they gave Christian and the J-Express a bit of an edge and they were allowed to look strong against the Elite. Christian kind of needed that con-chair-to moment especially.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

MaseMan said:


> *The show was a bit disjointed, and had some really weird pacing.* I mean, why the hell did we need a John Silver promo right before the main event? Other segments like the Inner Circle and ATT went way too long. There was also zero reason for a segment featuring Matt Sydal talking. That would have been on one of the Youtube shows.
> 
> Enough good wrestling that I still enjoyed the show. I also like that they gave Christian and the J-Express a bit of an edge and they were allowed to look strong against the Elite. Christian kind of needed that con-chair-to moment especially.


well, there was a big disruption - its understandable 

Silver was most likely there to cover time


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Also why is Cole wrestling on Rampage?

He should be selling that beat down and especially the conchairto. Instead he’s wrestling 2 nights later.

This company has so much potential but the decision making drags it down. I’ll be honest, if it’s still happening by next summer I’d be done with it. I stopped watching WWE years ago and started watching AEW hoping for a good show and I do enjoy it but it’s not amazing enough to keep me forever to be honest. The shows need to improve the consistency.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Name the three hottest stories going into the show.
> 
> Nobody has ever said Tony can't throw together a good card of matches but his storytelling lacks.


Omega/Page
Darby/MJF
IC/ATT


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

The Dark Order, and John Silver, are entertaining every now and then but are way too protected. John Silver calling out Adam fucking Cole, and likely having a competitive match with him is really unnecessary. Cole should murder him.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The level of wrestling was lower than recently (fun matches but nothing amazing like we've seen recently), but it did a good job of building the PPV and also pushing this Friday's Rampage (Cole/Silver, Eddie/Punk mouth-off). It felt like the go-home show but one week earlier. They usually save the full-on PPV hype until the actual go-home show.

Hangman/Kenny, Danielson/Miro, Punk/Eddie, IC vs. ATT, Lucha Bros/FTR, Britt/Tay and Darby/MJF (this is a great feud) all got a push. My only gripe is the world title match shouldn't be getting its push in segment number one. But I assume on the actual go-home show the final push will be further up the card. I guess something is going to happen at the PPV with the Elite and Christian & Jurassics as that too has been getting a lot of storyline work. I'd love to see Cole vs. JB II, but it'll probably be a trios match to kick things off.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> The Dark Order, and John Silver, are entertaining every now and then but are way too protected. John Silver calling out Adam fucking Cole, and likely having a competitive match with him is really unnecessary. Cole should murder him.


silver is almost as tall as Cole and extremely more built

Cole should never ‘murder’ anybody


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> silver is almost as tall as Cole and extremely more built
> 
> Cole should never ‘murder’ anybody


Adam Cole is a star, and John Silver is a comedy act. Should Daniel Bryan not murder Chuck Taylor?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Last night's gate from WrestleTix:

*AEW Dynamite
Wed • Nov 03 • 6:00 PM
Cable Dahmer Arena, Independence, MO*

Estimated Setup/Capacity => 4,755
Tickets Distributed => 3,914 (82%)
Estimated Gate => $240,186


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Adam Cole is a star, and John Silver is a comedy act. Should Daniel Bryan not murder Chuck Taylor?


silver is a big boss star, just you wait


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Adam Cole is a star, and John Silver is a comedy act. Should Daniel Bryan not murder Chuck Taylor?


According to some people here and since he's come to AEW, Cole is also a joke, but he can wrestle. Silver can wrestle, but can be a joke. So technically, they cancel each other out. Enjoy the match. I'm sure you'll be here Friday night to tell us all how shitty a match it was.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

John Silver is the worst thing going in AEW. He's not funny, but somebody (Khan?) thinks he is. Budge isn't funny on BTE and now they're bringing it to television and think everybody watches BTE or something to remotely get the reference? 

Omega could have let Angels hang with him, like a heavy sparring sessions. Higher belts roll with lower belts in BJJ and allow themselves to be put in predicaments to test themselves to be able to get out. Omega has been in the ring with all the greats, he knows when he's in trouble and needs to end it, or got what he wanted out of it.

I think Miro vs Orange probably went exactly how Mox vs Orange would have been booked. For better or worse.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Certainly didn't expect that with Mox but hopefully he gets better soon. As for the show...

1. I did not like this opener at all. Why do you have your world champion on the verge of a huge title defense go 15 minutes with some geek you don't even feature on Dynamite that much? The Hangman cameo left a lot to be desired as well. Does Tony Khan realize we're two weeks away from the culmination of a two-year storyline? He isn't acting like it.

2. Sorry, I'm just getting tired of these CM Punk promos now. Give him a real feud. Enough with the welcome back tour. Eddie might be that feud but since it's on Rampage and he doesn't even have a confirmed match at Full Gear, I doubt it.

3. Fun little fight between the Elite and Jurassic Express. Looks like we're heading for a Full Gear trios match which I can get behind.

4. This match between FTR and whoever those lucha geeks are just felt so random.

5. This feud between the Inner Circle and ATT is fun. All of the promo segments are electric and humorous.

6. Hayter vs. Anna Jay was OK but not great. Intriguing end with Thunder Rosa though. It seems like that feud with Baker will be revisited soon.

7. MJF and Darby segment did what it needed to do.

8. Andrade vs. Cody was OK but not great. No Pac was disappointing. FTR adds even more randomness to this. Cody's stories are just a total train wreck this year. It's no wonder he's getting booed.

9. Silver in the ring for an interview. Why?

10. OK, now at least they saved the best part of the night for last. Substituting Miro for Moxley was an inspired choice. I wish he'd have murdered Orange Cassidy but it is what it is. Danielson vs. Miro is going to RULE. Miro should win at Full Gear, even if it isn't clean. Hangman vs. Miro will rule too.

Overall, not the type of show they should have been aiming for two weeks out form Full Gear, but Miro held it together.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Garty said:


> According to some people here and since he's come to AEW, Cole is also a joke, but he can wrestle. Silver can wrestle, but can be a joke. So technically, they cancel each other out. Enjoy the match. I'm sure you'll be here Friday night to tell us all how shitty a match it was.


I only watch Rampage highlights. I also don't think I've ever come on here specifically to shit on a match so I have a feeling you're misjudging me and deflecting legitimate criticism.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> I only watch Rampage highlights. I also don't think I've ever come on here specifically to shit on a match so I have a feeling you're misjudging me and deflecting legitimate criticism.


I'm not judging you, anything you've said previously, or the match itself. You're the one who's already crapped on it before the match even takes place. That's why I said to enjoy it and let us know shitty it was... because you already "know" how shitty it's going to be.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Garty said:


> I'm not judging you, anything you've said previously, or the match itself. You're the one who's already crapped on it before the match even takes place. That's why I said to enjoy it and let us know shitty it was... because you already "know" how shitty it's going to be.


I'm saying the match should go a certain way booking-wise, not that it will suck. I'm sure it will be fun to watch.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> I'm saying the match should go a certain way booking-wise, not that it will suck. I'm sure it will be fun to watch.


Well to be fair, I was going to write that, but I figured that the outcome of the match was obvious enough.


----------



## Brittburgh (Oct 24, 2021)

Quite disappointing show. the only highlight of the night was the Tully - Anderson square off.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

to review this I'm going to start with what I really didn't like, 

1. Inner Circle vs ATT promo, most of the buildup to this situation I've actually really loved and Lambert and Jericho usually have really good back and forth promos for me, but this sure as hell wasn't one of them and just fell completely flat for me with none of the jokes really landing (except for getting one over on Dan by choosing him for the match which though predictable as all hell I still enjoyed)

2. John Silver promo. Similar situation I actually find Silver fun normally but this promo was completely unfunny and uninteresting and seems to have only existed to fill time given the show was probably a bit disjointed with no Moxley.

3. The AAA tag title match. I don't know what went wrong here but this match just really felt clunky and unenjoyable for the duration especially when Aerostar was involved in the action. I expect better from FTR matches so this was quite the disappointment.


Aside from those 3 aspects though I really enjoyed the rest of the show, Punk's first promo with some real fire and not just "happy to be here and fight the youngsters" Punk was good, Miro vs OC may have given a tiny bit too much to OC but for the most part Miro still looked dominant and Miro vs Danielson is going to be an absolute treat. Cody still getting mostly booed although he must have been at least somewhat happy there were a few cheers in there so it's not like everyone hates him, but yeah being booed against Malakai would be one thing but it extended to Andrade now as well proving the issue is Cody and not just who he was facing. Actual match was pretty damn good as well and the FTR twist though blatantly foreshadowed by the Malakai promo (which I enjoyed) still landed well and also lead to a fun if overblown brawl with the Lucha Bros getting involved and getting the real shine in that segment. First segment though Angels was given way too much time it was enjoyable and Hangman's run in was fine, though I do wish that these segments felt more heated like the story behind Hangman and Omega deserves, still alright though. Superkliq and Jurassic Express plus Christian segment was solid and I enjoyed the conchairto especially was surprised but happy to see that again. Darby and MJF was a great segment and Hayter vs Anna Jay was alright I guess nothing terrible at least.

So overall a good show for me but did have some glaring weaknesses that were quite noticeable that drag it down to a 7 at best, maybe more of a 6 depends on my mood.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DRose1994 said:


> I see a lot of the same mistakes/issues every week and this is one of them. An underneath job guy going 10+ minutes, competitively with the world champ is ridiculous. Also, the constant interruptions backstage?What’s up with that? No one ever gets through a promo. It just strikes me as lazy and inexperienced booking at this point.


Kenny vs Angels, plus Kenny's entrance and post-match scuffle with Hangman ended before the first break, which I checked was around 11 minutes into Dynamite. So, the match with Angels was maybe 7 or 8 minutes long


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> The Dark Order, and John Silver, are entertaining every now and then but are way too protected. John Silver calling out Adam fucking Cole, and likely having a competitive match with him is really unnecessary. Cole should murder him.


Johnny Hungee is just stupid.. 💀

Adam Cole should squash him indeed! The Dork Order just sucks anymore tbh, they went from being a dark cult to being a bunch of clowns and the way they are protected is quite rediculous.


Big Booty Bex said:


> Anna Jay tried to come for Jamie Hayter.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455540179599507465
> So Bex sent her to the morgue.


Jamie is on her way to adding another title to that already impressive resume!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Big Booty Bex said:


> View attachment 111322




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456254544413741060


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The_Great_One21 said:


> Also why is Cole wrestling on Rampage?
> 
> He should be selling that beat down and especially the conchairto. Instead he’s wrestling 2 nights later.
> 
> This company has so much potential but the decision making drags it down. I’ll be honest, if it’s still happening by next summer I’d be done with it. I stopped watching WWE years ago and started watching AEW hoping for a good show and I do enjoy it but it’s not amazing enough to keep me forever to be honest. The shows need to improve the consistency.


He’s Adam Cole. He went off the top of the WarGames cage through a table on his head and was back the next night going 30 minutes and winning his match.

He is impervious to pain obviously lmao


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Geeee said:


> Kenny vs Angels, plus Kenny's entrance and post-match scuffle with Hangman ended before the first break, which I checked was around 11 minutes into Dynamite. So, the match with Angels was maybe 7 or 8 minutes long


Oh no! NO NO NO! KENNY GAVE THAT JOBBER A WRESTLE FUCKING KINGDOM MAIN EVENT MATCH, GOING NEARLY BROADWAY!!!!

lol


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Adam Cole definitely should be pulled from Rampage. And even be potentially out from Full Gear given the Conchairto spot. Page vs Christian can happen on a regular Dynamite vs being a 8th match on a PPV. 

Miro should beat Danielson. And then lose to Page. He can then revert back into his Miro vs God storyline after the Battle of the Belts title match loss. 

If Danielson wins, he's beating Hangman at Battle of the Belts, and then probably faces Omega at Revolution.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456059031483822082
Everyone who hates "flippy shit" represented in one gif.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456059031483822082
> Everyone who hates "flippy shit" represented in one gif.


I like flippy shit but I think Aerostar gave one of the worst performances I've seen on Dynamite.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So wait, after a vicious beatdown and conchair to, Cole is just gonna show up and be on Rampage Friday just fine? 


Little things like that irk the shit outta me.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> So wait, after a vicious beatdown and conchair to, Cole is just gonna show up and be on Rampage Friday just fine?
> 
> 
> Little things like that irk the shit outta me.


It’s Adam Cole. Lol


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456059031483822082
> Everyone who hates "flippy shit" represented in one gif.


Flippy shit is good shit when the likes of Fenix are producing it.

Flippy shit is really shit when Lucha Underground’s ultimate botch merchant, Aerostar is producing it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Alright_Mate said:


> Flippy shit is good shit when the likes of Fenix are producing it.
> 
> Flippy shit is really shit when Lucha Underground’s ultimate botch merchant, Aerostar is producing it.


I was excited for Aerostar…. Until 5 minutes in I realised how much they edited him on LU


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

bdon said:


> It’s Adam Cole. Lol


They already do brawls and chair shots and stage dives to the point the audience becomes numb to it. Stuff like this just makes it worse.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> They already do brawls and chair shots and stage dives to the point the audience becomes numb to it. Stuff like this just makes it worse.


Old excuse is old - its been 10 years of the smash dash car crash indy style

crowd is not numb yet

only old fogies who can’t hang in the ring anymore uses this excuse


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Old excuse is old - its been 10 years of the smash dash car crash indy style
> 
> crowd is not numb yet
> 
> only old fogies who can’t hang in the ring anymore uses this excuse


When did someone get a conchair to and work a match two days later in WWE, even during the AE?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> When did someone get a conchair to and work a match two days later in WWE, even during the AE?


I mean, i could go google - I‘m sure there’s quite a few examples if I wanted to go look

but imma go have a bath instead


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I mean, i could go google - I‘m sure there’s quite a few examples if I wanted to go look
> 
> but imma go have a bath instead


If someone Adam Coles size and weight can survive a conchair to and be fine in 2 days, why would I ever care about another one? 

Dont get me wrong, I like the fact that AEW turns up the violence, but said violence should also hold meaning and have consequences. I ain't saying Cole has to be gone for a month selling it, but working 2 days later is just nonsense. It's bad writing.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Geeee said:


> I like flippy shit but I think Aerostar gave one of the worst performances I've seen on Dynamite.





Alright_Mate said:


> Flippy shit is good shit when the likes of Fenix are producing it.
> 
> Flippy shit is really shit when Lucha Underground’s ultimate botch merchant, Aerostar is producing it.


Honestly, I missed the match. My post was more of a joke. The gif just perfectly shows both side of the argument. The unnecessary flips that "flippy guys" do sometimes (Aerostar) and how pissed off those flips make some people (Dax). It was like a forum thread come to life.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> They already do brawls and chair shots and stage dives to the point the audience becomes numb to it. Stuff like this just makes it worse.


Look…I totally agree, man. They should lean into the injuries sustained as potentially holding him out of Full Gear, right?

But this is not surprising. This is a guy who at WarGames 2019, he got put off the top of the cage by Ciampa with some move onto his head through a table. I remember it, because everyone shared the clip of Britt in the stands worried afterwards.

AND THE MOTHERFUCKER WAS APPARENTLY ON PPV THE NEXT NIGHT GOING THIRTY FUCKING MINUTES!!!

And…this is a guy who Cornette salivates over and loves.


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

FTR vs Aerostar and SDS is probably one of the worst matches I've ever seen. Uncomfortable to watch.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

bdon said:


> Look…I totally agree, man. They should lean into the injuries sustained as potentially holding him out of Full Gear, right?
> 
> But this is not surprising. This is a guy who at WarGames 2019, he got put off the top of the cage by Ciampa with some move onto his head through a table. I remember it, because everyone shared the clip of Britt in the stands worried afterwards.
> 
> ...



No. I don't even need for him to be out til Full Gear. He can even be on Rampage if he wants cutting a promo and selling his neck. Working a match as if he's fine 2 days later is just dumb. No way around it.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> No. I don't even need for him to be out til Full Gear. He can even be on Rampage if he wants cutting a promo and selling his neck. Working a match as if he's fine 2 days later is just dumb. No way around it.


I prefer something like that, which is a turning point in the story where the good guys have had enough and are fighting back by matching our villains’ vicious attacks. I think that moment should be sold massively.

Makes for more heat when our dastardly villains still find a way to win, pissing off the fans who are dying for another big Jungle Boy win.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

kazarn said:


> FTR vs Aerostar and SDS is probably one of the worst matches I've ever seen. Uncomfortable to watch.


Yeah, it was all over the place. I didn’t even recognize it was Kalisto, he looked a lot heavier. I guess the lucha lucha stuff and the Selina del sol should’ve been a dead giveaway.

Anyway, it was slow, awkward, they took forever just blatantly setting up their spots.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

i'm sorry why didn't omega steamroll through that jobber who looks like the first CAW you make because you haven't unlocked anything


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Seriously?


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

wtf?


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Geert Wilders said:


> View attachment 111350
> 
> 
> Seriously?


I don’t get the confusion


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Sad Panda said:


> I don’t get the confusion


jobber central


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I mean Nick Jackson vs John Silver is good enough replacement. No way should Cole wrestle on Friday.


Geert Wilders said:


> jobber central


I thought you meant how they were all standing angled to play to the camera instead of facing off/talking to each other. Bucks made fun of that in BTE's in the past.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Omega/Page
> Darby/MJF
> IC/ATT


Yeah, people say Omega/Page is this great wrestling storyline but can't tell me how, can you? Can you tell me what makes Darby/MJF and IC/ATT so great?


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Big AEW fan and it was unwatchable for me tonight. Is mso sick of seeing AEW talent wrestle local talent on Dynamite. Take that BS to YouTube. No one wants to see it


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

Geeee said:


> IMO it wouldn't hurt Andrade to change his aesthetic. He's had a couple good matches with PAC but otherwise has no character ATM really.


 Vince knows talent when he sees it. This guy can wrestle but brings in no money for any company


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Ayres said:


> Big AEW fan and it was unwatchable for me tonight. Is mso sick of seeing AEW talent wrestle local talent on Dynamite. Take that BS to YouTube. No one wants to see it


there was no local talent on this show. The only ones that weren't signed by AEW were Kalisto and Aerostar and I do agree that they sucked


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yeah, people say Omega/Page is this great wrestling storyline but can't tell me how, can you? Can you tell me what makes Darby/MJF and IC/ATT so great?


I don't think they're great but they're certainly not bad, and they have sufficient build. If you want a current linear storyline you're probably not going to love the build for Hangman/Omega but if you enjoy the totality of the story it's a really good one. From two guys who under delivered upon arrival to coming together to win gold to Hangman's insecurities and Omega's egos getting the best of them and pushing them apart to their on again/off again singles battles where time and time again Omega beats Hangman because Hangman doesn't believe he's good enough. Now at the PPV named after him, with the crowd behind him as much as they've ever been Hangman finally believes and has one more opportunity to go toe to toe with Kenny and become the champion he expected to be on day one.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> I don't think they're great but they're certainly not bad, and they have sufficient build. If you want a current linear storyline you're probably not going to love the build for Hangman/Omega but if you enjoy the totality of the story it's a really good one. From two guys who under delivered upon arrival to coming together to win gold to Hangman's insecurities and Omega's egos getting the best of them and pushing them apart to their on again/off again singles battles where time and time again Omega beats Hangman because Hangman doesn't believe he's good enough. Now at the PPV named after him, with the crowd behind him as much as they've ever been Hangman finally believes and has one more opportunity to go toe to toe with Kenny and become the champion he expected to be on day one.


That's all well and good but barely any of that has actually been established on television.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> That's all well and good but barely any of that has actually been established on television.


All of it has.


----------

